# NEW YORK | Liberty Park - WTC VSC / St. Nicholas Church & Nat'l Shrine | U/C



## Otie

The VSC will utilize the latest technologies, including a vehicle scanning system, vehicle arrest devices, control gates and closed-circuit television, surveillance system, as well as security booths and an operations office. 

From the PA:






















































Discovery's The Rising:









ArchPaper:


















Some more:


----------



## oli83

Thanks a lot for starting the thread!

Webcams showing the VSC:

http://www.video-monitoring.com/construction/kpitv/silver.htm

http://www.911memorial.org/webcam

Latest pic from inside the pit, posted by IrishInNYC over at WiredNewYork:



IrishInNYC said:


>


----------



## desertpunk

*Archpaper*



> Opa! WTC
> 
> *Greek Orthodox Church back and forth and back.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under significant pressure from Governor Cuomo, the Port Authority will allow St. Nicholas Greek Orthodox Church to rebuild their destroyed church on a World Trade Center site. *An earlier deal had the state giving the church $20 million to rebuild while the Port invested $40 million in a blast-proof platform for the building over a new vehicle security center beneath.* That deal moved the church up the street from their old location at 155 Cedar Street and onto a 4,100 square foot site at the corner of Greenwich and Liberty streets. Under the new agreement the church will stay on Liberty Street and the Port will build a $25 million platform, with the church raising its own funds to rebuild.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From 2003 to 2008, the church worked with the Port to develop the Liberty Street site. But as the church’s ambitions grew from the original 1,200-square-foot chapel to a community center of more than 6,000 square feet, the Port pulled out. The church in turn forced the agency’s hand with a lawsuit that was just about to go to court when the governor stepped in.
> 
> For their part, church officials say they were more than cooperative all along. “Whenever they asked us to move we moved,” said Nicholas Koutsomitis, architect for the proposed church. “We always looked at the bigger picture, we did that for eight years.”
> 
> [...]


----------



## Toymatz

Nice new thread. Now I've one more to look forward to as a New Yorker.


----------



## Otie

Ground zero from my hotel room. by hoyboy, on Flickr


----------



## thejacko5

these photos seem to be of the tower 5 site.

the 16000 crane and iron is already going up at the VSC. 

good to have a thread for this though. big heavy iron.


----------



## WTCNewYork

Good progress on the VSC. I hope Tower 5 construction starts soon, however it still puzzles me as to why they didn't just rebuild the Deutsche bank building.. it seems weird that the Deutsche Bank company didn't mind losing their office space.


----------



## oli83

GreenwichBoy, WiredNewYork..


----------



## Hull

WTCNewYork said:


> Good progress on the VSC. I hope Tower 5 construction starts soon, however it still puzzles me as to why they didn't just rebuild the Deutsche bank building.. it seems weird that the Deutsche Bank company didn't mind losing their office space.


True, where did they relocate to?


----------



## webeagle12

WTCNewYork said:


> Good progress on the VSC. I hope Tower 5 construction starts soon, however it still puzzles me as to why they didn't just rebuild the Deutsche bank building.. it seems weird that the Deutsche Bank company didn't mind losing their office space.


once again.... there is NO tower planned on this site anytime soon. There is no renders and there is no plans for it so quit hoping. They still yet find tenants for 2 and 3, until then those towers even not going to be built.

I don't understand why people seems thinking that something will be build here any time soon except Security Center and a Church.

Yes, they want to build apartments/hotel tower here but that even not set and stone even yet.


----------



## Otie

Cutted version of 911 Memorial by dbifulco


----------



## oli83

The wall between the two parts of the plot is completely demolished.. view from the World Hotel.. (check the full size pic for more details)


New York, NY by LAXFlyer, on Flickr


----------



## Otie

Bus parking area moving on.


"American Phoenix: From Dark to Light" DSC04168 by kluehirschSnowpine, on Flickr


----------



## Otie

oli83 said:


> The wall between the two parts of the plot is completely demolished.. view from the World Hotel.. (check the full size pic for more details)


WOW that was fast, now Phase 2 moving forward.


----------



## WTCNewYork

Otie said:


> WOW that was fast, now Phase 2 moving forward.


What's Phase 2? And when will this smaller area of land reach ground level? (The part NW of Deutsche bank site)


----------



## oli83

from http://www.lowermanhattan.info/construction/project_updates/world_trade_center_memorial_93699.aspx

South Bathtub "Phase 1" is the site bounded by Liberty, West, Cedar, and Washington. Work there includes: steel and concrete placement. A tower crane is mobilized inside the site at West and Liberty Street.
South Bathtub "Phase 2" is the site bounded by Liberty, Washington, Albany, and Greenwich (the former 130 Liberty site). Work there includes: excavation and concrete placement.
---------------------------------

basically, Phase 1 is the part, where the Manitowoc (red crane) is already erecting steel, Phase 2 is the part where they are still excavating.. 
Due to the delay in the demolition of the Deutsche Bank Building, the construction is at different stages in the two "Phases" ^^


----------



## Otie

WTCProgress on Facebook


----------



## oli83

Some news related to the VSC from http://www.panynj.gov/wtcprogress/press_releasesItem.cfm?headLine_id=1507

PORT AUTHORITY BOARD APPROVES NEARLY $76 MILLION IN INVESTMENT TO CONTINUE REBUILDING MOMENTUM AT WTC SITE

The Board also approved a $15.5 million contract with Rapiscan Systems, Inc., to *provide security screening equipment for the World Trade Center Vehicular Security Center*, which will be the gateway for tenant vehicles, delivery trucks and tour buses to access the site’s subgrade parking areas. The *screening center is scheduled for completion by the end of 2013*.

In addition, a *$31.9 million contract* was approved for the Vehicle Security Center with Padilla Construction Services Inc., *for architectural finishes* at the facility, including carpentry, drywall, acoustical, insulation, hollow metal frames and doors, finish hardware, painting flooring and other items.

The Port Authority also is proceeding to build out the site’s subgrade parking areas and retail areas. As part of that effort, the Board approved an $11.8 million contract with Pabco Construction Corporation for carpentry and drywall.


----------



## Otie

9/11_construction by dodgermoore, on Flickr


----------



## oli83

http://www.tribecatrib.com/news/201...in-park-near-where-it-stood-for-30-years.html

*Port Authority Pictures 'Sphere' in Park Near WTC Site*

_By Carl Glassman_

The Port Authority has yet to announce a permanent home for the battered 22.5 ton sculpture “The Sphere,” the iconic memorial to the tragedy of Sept. 11 that now resides in Battery Park. But renderings prepared for a possible presentation, obtained by the Trib, show the Authority’s concept of how the sculpture might look in the future Liberty Park—near the World Trade Center site but not on it.

*The renderings show two optional locations for "The Sphere" on the elevated park, to be constructed above the Vehicle Security Center on Liberty Street.* Acording to one image, the sphere would be visible from the Sept. 11 Memorial Plaza across the street.

Whether the renderings will become part of a formal presentation to the community is unclear. A Port Authority spokesman declined to comment to the Trib on its plans for the sculpture. “We are in ongoing discussions with family members about the placement of the Sphere," Authority spokesman Steve Coleman said in an email statement. A spokesman for the National Sept. 11 Memorial & Museum responded with a similar statement.

Fritz Koenig's "The Sphere," which has stood in Battery Park since March 2002, must be moved by next summer to make way for construction. No one involved with the redevelopment of the World Trade Center site—not the Port Authority, the National Sept. 11 Memorial & Museum nor Silverstein Properties—has expressed interest in returning the sculpture to the World Trade Center site, its home for 30 years.

But some victims' family members continue to advocate for bringing it back to what they see as its rightful place. Michael Burke, the brother of a firefighter killed on Sept. 11 who leads that movement, said he has gathered 7,700 supporters in an online petition.

"it survived the terrorist strike, the terrorist attack upon civilization and humanity and world peace. And now we are moving it somewhere else, because somehow it disturbs the integrity of the Memorial design," said Burke, who was shown the renderings by the Port Authority and rejects Liberty Park as a site for the sculpture. "Well, what does that tell us about the Memorial design?"

According to its renderings, the Authority appears to be choosing between two locations within the new park. The "West Side" option shows the brass-and-steel sphere near the Liberty Street bridge. The "Center" option places it closer to the site of what will be the rebuilt St. Nicholas Greek Orthodox Church. Though a rendering indicates it can be seen from the Memorial plaza, Burke said it will hardly be noticed from there.

"if it is visible, it sure as hell won’t be prominent," he said. "it will be mildly noticable, perhaps, when the trees are bare. But no one is going to notice it."

Not having received a presentation by the Port Authority, Community Board 1 has yet to weigh in on where "The Sphere" should go. Catherine McVay Hughes, chair of the board's World Trade Center Redevelopment Committee, said she is not yet taking sides in the controversy but calls the artwork a significant reminder of what happened at the World Trade Center. "It's the largest unvarnished artifact that will be open to the public," Hughes said. "It's important that people can see it."

Renderings


----------



## tim1807

Theay are on the right track.


----------



## oli83

This webcam shows pretty well that a part of the VSC is already above ground: http://archives.earthcam.com/archives5/ecnetwork/us/ny/nyc//gzmpr/gzmpr2.jpg

Looks like the pedestrian bridge above West Street can soon be connected to the area on top of the VSC, though it will be quite a while until this exit will open..


----------



## thejacko5

very interesting.

i wonder if they plan on backing the crane out into the tub area of the proposed #5 or if they will have to put a crane on the street elevation and erect the center sequences from above


----------



## WTCNewYork

oli83 said:


> This webcam shows pretty well that a part of the VSC is already above ground: http://archives.earthcam.com/archives5/ecnetwork/us/ny/nyc//gzmpr/gzmpr2.jpg
> 
> Looks like the pedestrian bridge above West Street can soon be connected to the area on top of the VSC, though it will be quite a while until this exit will open..


Yes, it is clearly above ground.. but what is the above ground portion going to be? I thought that area was going to be part of Liberty Park?


----------



## JohnFlint1985

I guess the 5th tower is not being built in the near future. I have to say I am glad since the last renders of it were really ugly. A nice green space makes more sense.


----------



## oli83

thejacko5 said:


> i wonder if they plan on backing the crane out into the tub area of the proposed #5 or if they will have to put a crane on the street elevation and erect the center sequences from above


I think the wooden platform of the 16000 (red crane) will move eastwards from time to time (a small new part has already been poured some days ago) so that it can erect all huge columns. Probably some smaller columns/beams will be lifted in afterwards by another (smaller) crane when the 16000 is gone to fill the last gap


----------



## oli83

http://www.lowermanhattan.info/news/wtc_vsc_excavation_ahead_90466.aspx










*WTC VSC Excavation Ahead of Schedule*
_VSC excavation is anticipated to be completed next month_

At the southwestern edge of the World Trade Center (WTC), excavation is proceeding slightly ahead of schedule in the south bathtub -- making way for Vehicular Security Center (VSC) construction. With expedited removal of rock and soil from the former 130 Liberty Street site over the past several months, the Port Authority anticipates excavation completion in February, rather than April 2012.

The agency presented the update to Community Board 1’s WTC committee on January 9th. Assistant Director of WTC Construction Quentin Brathwaite noted that VSC-site rock blasting concludes this week, letting the Port soon reduce night and weekend work hours at the site.

The VSC is separated into two sections that will form the south bathtub. The western portion is “Phase 1,” where an on-site tower crane is now lifting steel into place up to grade -- it will form the roof and substructure of the vehicle-entrance area. The eastern portion is “Phase 2,” where excavation began following 130 Liberty’s full deconstruction in late February 2011. Overall VSC construction through the WTC site is expected to conclude approximately late 2014.

Meanwhile, Port Authority crews are coordinating final year or so of work under West Street (Route 9A) on the western concourse, also called the “east-west connector.” Substantial completion of the underground section lets the State Department of Transportation shift the traffic lanes on West Street to complete its Promenade South Segment 2 rebuilding work.

The pedestrian concourse will tie into the WTC Transportation Hub, where foundation construction is now proceeding on the east side of the site, along with formation of the oculus substructure.

Steel erection at 1 WTC also is continuing, with façade installation and fit-out of its three million square feet underway on lower levels. The Port expects to reach the 92nd floor this month. It is expected to top out at 104 stories this spring, after which the spire will be installed in sections.

Across the site, 4 WTC steel has reached the 50th floor, and also will top out by spring 2012 at 72 stories.


----------



## Otie

*Joe Woolhead*'s blog.


----------



## oli83

Great shots, thanks Otie! :cheers:

Another nice angle, posted over on WiredNewYork..



IrishInNYC said:


>


----------



## thejacko5

these is some very extreme welding at the VSC, its a lot of AWS D1.8 requirement stuff (seismic supplement).

given the winter conditions, this means a lot of preheating and postheating of welds (multi day welding)


----------



## Otie

WTCProgress on Twitter








_Staring down the boom of the Manitowoc 888 in the Vehicular Security Center_


----------



## Dallas star

thejacko5 said:


> these is some very extreme welding at the VSC, its a lot of AWS D1.8 requirement stuff (seismic supplement).
> 
> given the winter conditions, this means a lot of preheating and postheating of welds (multi day welding)


Sounds like someone knows what they're talking about :nuts:


----------



## oli83

bigger version of Otie's last pic showing some more details (https://twitter.com/#!/WTCProgress)

would be a great place for a webcam :lol:


----------



## oli83

By IrishInNYC on WiredNewYork..

view from the west mechanical room in the VSC



IrishInNYC said:


>


----------



## oli83

Another shot by IrishInNYC on WiredNewYork, taken January 17..

Progress on steel is faster than I expected.



IrishInNYC said:


>


----------



## Otie

Ground Zero by honkylips, on Flickr


----------



## oli83

From IrishInNYC over at WiredNewYork with some nice insider infos.. :cheers:



IrishInNYC said:


> A good shot from the west side of the VSC showing all the different stages progressing at once. Structural steel has "topped out" on the north side of Phase 1 and decking is following. To the south of Phase 1 the superstructure concrete contractor has started laying rebar on the 305' street level. A crane is to set up here to supply their lower operations. In essence, putting the roof on first. The 16000 will start laying the center section of steel, moving west to east in the next few weeks, linking north to south.
> 
> In the distance the progressing blasting, excavation and foundation work can be seen. This is a good view of the exposed Greenwich St secant wall also.
> 
> The scale of the site is pretty impressive.


----------



## Otie

From PA's February 9, 2012 Board Minutes



> WORLD T RADE CE NTER VE HICULAR SECURITY CE NTER AND T OUR B US
> PARKING F ACILITY – AUTHORIZATION T O AWA RD A CONSTRUCTION
> TRADE CO NTRACT FOR SPRAY-ON FI REPROOFING AND EPOXY
> INTUMESCENT COATING SYSTEM AND I NCREASE I N E XPERT
> PROFESSIONAL ARCHITECTURAL AND ENGINEERING SERVICES
> *It was recommended that the Board authorize the Executive Director to: (1) award a
> construction trade contract, through construction manager Tishman Construction Corporation
> (Tishman), to Island International Enterprises, LLC for spray-on fireproofing and an epoxy
> intumescent coating fireproofing system associated with the construction of the World Trade
> Center Vehicular Security Center and Tour Bus Parking Facility (WTC VSC), at an estimated
> total cost of $13,608,000, inclusive of an eight-percent allowance for extra work*; and (2)
> increase, by an estimated amount of $100,000, the compensation under the Port Authority’s
> existing agreement with Liberty Security Partners (LSP), a joint venture of STV, Inc., AECOM
> and URS Corporation, for expert professional architectural and engineering services (Stage IV
> services) to support the construction of the WTC VSC Project.
> The WTC VSC Project is critical for the redevelopment of the World Trade Center site,
> because it will improve vehicular circulation and access within Lower Manhattan. Once
> completed, the WTC VSC will accommodate off-street screening of vehicles that enter the subgrade roadway and loading docks, as well as a new below-grade support for site-wide operations.
> The scope of work under the proposed construction trade contract includes furnishing and
> installing a complete spray-applied fire-resistive material system and a complete epoxy
> intumescent coating fireproofing system that will cover all structural steel members, *including
> beams, girders, columns and bracing.* The contract includes a one-year warranty from the date of
> owners’ acceptance.
> 
> It is also necessary to increase the compensation under the existing agreement with LSP
> for architectural and engineering services for Stage IV design of the WTC VSC Project. These
> services relate to construction, including preparing documents needed for post-award contract
> changes, responding to requests for information submitted by contractors, reviewing contractor
> submittals and preparing as-built drawings upon completion of construction. Since the retention
> of LSP’s services in connection with the WTC VSC Project was authorized initially on
> September 21, 2006, a total of $67.5 million has been authorized for architectural and
> engineering design services to implement various components of the WTC VSC Project.
> Including the proposed increase, a total of $67.6 million will have been authorized.
> Approximately $55.3 million of that amount has been expended to date.
> Pursuant to the foregoing report, the Committee on Operations, acting for and on behalf
> of the Board pursuant to delegated authority, adopted the following resolution, with
> Commissioners Bauer, Lynford, Rechler, Samson, Schuber and Steiner voting in favor;
> Commissioner Moerdler recused and did not participate in the consideration of, or vote on, this
> item. General Counsel confirmed that sufficient affirmative votes were cast for the action to be
> taken, a quorum of the Committee being present.


----------



## oli83

By IrishInNYC, from WiredNewYork..


----------



## SidewalkSuper

*Big Beams?*

There are several large, quite long I-beams lying along the Liberty Street side of the VSC, near Rte 9. Is there any chance these are the pieces needed to connect the pedestrian bridge to the VSC?


----------



## thejacko5

SidewalkSuper said:


> There are several large, quite long I-beams lying along the Liberty Street side of the VSC, near Rte 9. Is there any chance these are the pieces needed to connect the pedestrian bridge to the VSC?


i like your username.

no idea though


----------



## MusicMan84

Took a couple photos yesterday:


----------



## oli83

Not only the cars in the VSC will get screened..

Taxis and Delivery Trucks Get Locked Down Under WTC Security Plan

Read more: http://www.dnainfo.com/20120313/downtown/wtc-security-plan-will-lock-down-residents#ixzz1pkO5zeuX










They are pouring a wall between the northern and southern part of the south bathtub, so does this mean that the southernmost part of the site won't be excavated? Or do they wait until they know what will be build there?


----------



## BritneySpearsRocks93

When do you think they will finish steel erection for the site? Probably the end of the year right? I'm anxious to see Liberty Park and the pedestrian bridge completed and connected!


----------



## oli83

If there are no problems, end of this year could be right, though I think we have to wait longer for the connection with the pedestrian bridge. Lots of work left, when the main steel part is erected. Too bad that the new PATH executive director seems to have stopped the quarterly reports, they provided quite useful information on all PATH projects around the site.

I am curious how exactly the bridge will be connected, do you think all the above-ground steel we currently have on site is the extension of the pedestrian bridge? I expected it shorter. Would be good to have some more accurate renderings of the future site..


----------



## Msradell

At the entire security/traffic plan looks ridiculous! Why did they even bother building those streets through the site? They could've saved a lot of money both in construction costs and security costs at checkpoints if they just didn't build them.


----------



## 600West218

Msradell said:


> At the entire security/traffic plan looks ridiculous! Why did they even bother building those streets through the site? They could've saved a lot of money both in construction costs and security costs at checkpoints if they just didn't build them.


I agree 1,000%. They would have also had more space to make the buildings somewhat larger too.

It is ironic that the NYPD bitched so much about security to the point that WTC1 is praticaly a bunker but then they have these stupid streets going through there.

The streets are useless and go nowhere. We've done fine without them for decades.


----------



## fimiak

600West218 said:


> I agree 1,000%. They would have also had more space to make the buildings somewhat larger too.
> 
> It is ironic that the NYPD bitched so much about security to the point that WTC1 is praticaly a bunker but then they have these stupid streets going through there.
> 
> The streets are useless and go nowhere. We've done fine without them for decades.


That's before 100,000 new workers descend on these four buildings and transit hub, not to mention tourists.


----------



## oli83

But Greenwich Street won't even be a through street for normal traffic, and people working there will avoid using a car when they have to undergo a screening process every time they enter the site.

Another aspect is that the whole* security thing will scare off potential tenants *when the companies don't know how their employees and clients will reach the site and vehicle entry for guests requires a screening process..
I guess many companies are not keen on having their offices in a totally secured zone.


----------



## spectre000

oli83 said:


> Another aspect is that the whole* security thing will scare off potential tenants *when the companies don't know how their employees and clients will reach the site


This is one of the biggest consequence I see from this plan. 

If you put these measures in place here, why not in front of the ESB, or Times Square, Rockefeller Plaza, etc. This is starting to go overboard.


----------



## spectre000

Preliminary work being started for the new church above the VSC. 

Test-Pit and Sewer Work at Greenwich and Liberty
March 15

"The Port Authority is in the planning stages for reconstruction of St. Nicholas Church at the World Trade Center. In order to test for utilities that will accommodate the Greek Orthodox Church’s design, test pit work is planned to begin Friday, March 16th on Greenwich Street, just south of the Liberty Street intersection. The test pits involve opening an eight-foot wide section of Greenwich in order to survey the utilities. The work is expected to take one week and will be completed during the evening hours."


----------



## oli83

by IrishInNYC from WiredNewYork..



> View of the 888 and VSC from the entrance under T4 (trucks that pass through the VSC on their way to any other location in WTC will come towards us in this picture). And head north, this way:


Moreover, the crawler crane there is supposed to leave next weekend..


----------



## thejacko5

oli83 said:


> by IrishInNYC from WiredNewYork..
> 
> 
> 
> Moreover, the crawler crane there is supposed to leave next weekend..




the 16000 or the 888?


----------



## oli83

The 888. Sorry, I forgot that both are crawlers.. 

The 16000 is moving eastwards step by step as the steel in the western part is done. I guess it will be needed till the end of the year approx.


----------



## oli83

by IrishInNYC from WiredNewYork..



>


Around the circle the vehicle ramp will be erected..


----------



## Otie

From PA's April Newsletter


----------



## Otie

Rapiscan Systems will provide security screening equipment.










And this is how the security command room will look like:


----------



## MusicMan84

Is this the beginning of some new steel?


----------



## oli83

MusicMan84 said:


> Is this the beginning of some new steel?


Yes, looks like it, the column is still in this position, though a bit odd, until now they erected the steel step by step from west to east.

Newer pic with the same perspective as Otie's pic, from WiredNY



IrishInNYC said:


>


The 888 is now scheduled to leave on the weekend of 14/15.


----------



## Swiddle

MusicMan84 said:


> Is this the beginning of some new steel?





oli83 said:


> Yes, looks like it, the column is still in this position, though a bit odd, until now they erected the steel step by step from west to east.


Looks like it could be a diagonal temporary support for the wall. Hard to tell from the cam, but there are more anchor-like things on the wall at the very same height.


----------



## thejacko5

they wouldnt erect a lone column like that without tying it into something. it would go against standard practice.


----------



## Swiddle

The perspective is bit deceiving (to me at least), but after looking more closely, I see that it must be a vertical column rather than a diagonal support. The base is way too far away from the wall. And if it were attached to the wall, it would be attached a little further to the west given the location of the base.


----------



## oli83

Yes, looks vertical, probably the first column of the part which will hold the circular ramp.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

There's a lot of new steel on the kpi tv cam for the ramp!


----------



## oli83

New overhead shot of the site..



IrishInNYC said:


>


----------



## oli83

The 888 is gone, now the 16,000 can take care of the eastern portion!


----------



## oli83

GreenwichBoy, WiredNewYork, April 15


----------



## oli83

from WiredNewYork



IrishInNYC said:


>


lower section of the wall between northern/southern part is poured, also good progress on the helix ramp.
There is a new smaller crane sitting in the western part, also a taller one east where the crawler crane (888) used to sit..

Seems like the 16 000 stays in the middle, finishing the big steel in the eastern part of the site from there..

At the current pace, his job could be done by the end of the year..


----------



## Otie

DSC_0254 by Bob DeMichiel, on Flickr


DSC_0252 by Bob DeMichiel, on Flickr


----------



## oli83

WTC Progress on Twitter


----------



## oli83

IMG_1635 von pbellamy1 auf Flickr


IMG_1634 von pbellamy1 auf Flickr


----------



## isdmd10

One of the workers took a fall onto his head this morning, but it sounds like he'll be fine. 

http://www.nypost.com/p/news/local/manhattan/wtc_worker_injured_after_falling_trKDnPXW1c8oheQOUQ7m1I


----------



## Otie

*Joe Woolhead*

*1.*









*2.*


----------



## Guest

I admit that I'm avoiding the WTC complex until they finish it.
Too many years of a hole in the ground makes me sad.

I won't be the first one to say how proud I am to see the progress so far!


----------



## oli83

from the 1 WTC thread:



Lau said:


>


----------



## thejacko5

going to be quite the bitch getting the 16000 out of that hole...


----------



## WTCNewYork

^^ So that's the parking deck, right? Where will the entrance be? And how long until it they finish with that steel and seal it underground?


----------



## oli83

WTCNewYork said:


> ^^ So that's the parking deck, right? Where will the entrance be? And how long until it they finish with that steel and seal it underground?


Good question where the entrance will be, the renders on the first page don't give a clear answer to this (at least to me). Probably on the eastern part where steel is still erected, I don't see a gap for an entrance in the western part.

Interesting view:


20120530-0204 by SAJOR|PHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## Otie

Photo by Joe Woolhead on his blog


----------



## oli83

Nice pic, Otie! Thanks for posting.

Interesting to see that the ground level floor is inclined, any info on the reason for this?

Coming back to the question where the entrance will be, IrishInNYC, who is working at the site, posted on WiredNewYork that the entrance will be on Liberty Street, approximately at the position where the 16,000 is sitting right now. The cars are then turning left and go down the helix ramp which is constructed right now..


----------



## WTCNewYork

oli83 said:


> Interesting to see that the ground level floor is inclined, any info on the reason for this?


Because it's a parking garage, right?


----------



## oli83

I don't mean the spiral ramp in the eastern part of the site, but the ground floor in the western part, where the whole (ground) floor is tilted. There can't be a ramp in this part.. maybe it turns out in the future..

Good progress with the steel in the mean time, maybe two months work until the 16,000 has finished its job with the major steel..?!


----------



## thejacko5

this has taken considerably longer than I would have expected. There really arent that many pieces in this project. 

What is definitely unique are the steel plates in place of corrugated decking. I wonder if that is a product of the specification or it is just easier because of the quantity of shear studs you see. In any case, big pieces, slow erection, interesting..


----------



## uakoops

Armor plate for blast protection. They did that over the underground roadway where it passes under the hub and T2/T3 also.


----------



## Msradell

oli83 said:


> Interesting to see that the ground level floor is inclined, any info on the reason for this?


Where are you seeing this? I didn't see any pictures where it looked inclined.


----------



## oli83

Msradell said:


> Where are you seeing this? I didn't see any pictures where it looked inclined.


In this pic, the ground level floor looks inclined to me, the northern part being higher than the southern. (Hope my eyes don't deceive me and I did not use the wrong term for this  )



Otie said:


> Photo by Joe Woolhead on his blog


----------



## webeagle12

thejacko5 said:


> this has taken considerably longer than I would have expected. There really arent that many pieces in this project.
> 
> What is definitely unique are the steel plates in place of corrugated decking. I wonder if that is a product of the specification or it is just easier because of the quantity of shear studs you see. In any case, big pieces, slow erection, interesting..


there aren't many pieces?


----------



## thejacko5

webeagle12 said:


> there aren't many pieces?


given the tonnage and the squarefootage. less than you would expect.

There are a lot of large pieces here.

Where I am going with this is, if you estimated a production rate for the crane working normally, this job would have been completed a long time ago.

# pieces / production rate = crane days.

There are some circumstances here that we don't know about that have changed the way this job was built. The project schedule for this was around 180 days for the steel. I think we are just about brushing against that now and they seem to have a good bit to go.


----------



## Msradell

oli83 said:


> In this pic, the ground level floor looks inclined to me, the northern part being higher than the southern. (Hope my eyes don't deceive me and I did not use the wrong term for this  )


I saw the section you were talking about was a portion that tilted towards the viewer on the left side of the picture. I didn't even see that right side of the picture because I didn't realize the poster hadn't resized it to fit the page. Doing that makes everything very confusing!

Now that I see what you're talking about, it's very strange because it's only the top, not the lower floors. If it was a parking garage everything would be sloped. I guess we'll see what it's for after a while.


----------



## Otie

oli83 said:


> In this pic, the ground level floor looks inclined to me, the northern part being higher than the southern. (Hope my eyes don't deceive me and I did not use the wrong term for this  )


The sloping exists to match elevations at both ends, this is necessary since there will be a street level access from Cedar St.









_Image released by the Port Authority/Redevelopment Subcommittee documents_


----------



## oli83

Thanks for the answer, Otie!

New photo from an interesting viewpoint by rhomas913 on flickr


----------



## Msradell

Great picture! As you stated it's certainly an interesting perspective, where was it taken from?


----------



## oli83

I guess from this and other shots by this user, it has to be taken from One Liberty Plaza, the high black building east of 4 WTC..

I hope we see more shots from this perspective in the future, he posts quite regular updates, but usually only tower 3 and transport hub sites..


----------



## Davidsam52

oli83 said:


> Thanks for the answer, Otie!
> 
> New photo from an interesting viewpoint by rhomas913 on flickr


Hey this is a little off topic, but is that a "stand-by" que visible on the entry platform to the memorial? I know they have been issuing more same-day passes lately.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I really like that small white building beside the art deco one.


----------



## fashionzheng




----------



## oli83

Davidsam52 said:


> Hey this is a little off topic, but is that a "stand-by" que visible on the entry platform to the memorial? I know they have been issuing more same-day passes lately.


Looking at the bigger version of the pic, it doesn't really look like a queue, but I think due to security checks you definately have to queue up a little bit when you wanna visit the memorial..



ThatOneGuy said:


> I really like that small white building beside the art deco one.


You don't mean the building at the corner of Cedar and Washington, do you?


----------



## Arctic howler

isnt that where Liberty park is supposed to be?


----------



## MusicMan84

Arctic howler said:


> isnt that where Liberty park is supposed to be?


Yes, I believe the park is going to actually be on top of this.


----------



## Arctic howler

MusicMan84 said:


> Yes, I believe the park is going to actually be on top of this.


Oh cause from certain cam views it looks like this structure is above street level, 
my mistake


----------



## MusicMan84

Arctic howler said:


> Oh cause from certain cam views it looks like this structure is above street level,
> my mistake


I don't think the two are mutually exclusive. If you look at the first page of the thread, I think there are some rough renders.


----------



## oli83

In the render below you can imagine how it will look like.. the elevated structure on the western part (connecting to the pedestrian bridge) will slowly descend to ground level at Greenwich Street. The steel already shows this slope, best visible on KPI TV cam. I'm curious how it will fit together with the church..









http://archpaper.com/news/articles.asp?id=5747


----------



## oli83

From the PANYNJ WTC Progress Report August 2012:

*Building the Base for Liberty Park as the Vehicular Security Center Rises*

The southwestern corner of the World Trade Center (WTC) site is a hive of activity as workers erect the steel framework of the below-grade Vehicular Security Center (VSC). When completed, the VSC will be just as busy, screening vehicles heading to WTC’s underground parking lots and loading docks. The public, though, will likely only know the VSC as a place of quiet contemplation. That’s because Liberty Park, a 1.4-acre public park intended for community reflection, will be constructed on top of the VSC. Following the building’s roofline, Liberty Park will slope upward from Greenwich Street to connect pedestrians to the Liberty Street Bridge over West Street. In between the stairs and accessible ramps threading through the space, pedestrians will be able to linger on benches in the shade of flowering trees, stroll alongside 17,000 square feet of planting beds, and people-watch on amphitheater-style ledges overlooking the rest of the WTC site. The northern edge of Liberty Park will double as a 27-foot-high promenade overlooking the 9/11 Memorial Plaza.

Liberty Park will also be the new home of St. Nicholas Church, the Greek Orthodox house of worship that was crushed by the collapse of Tower Two on September 11, 2001. It is anticipated that the church and Liberty Park would be constructed concurrently. *The designs for the church and the park are not yet final, but are being refined through regular input from community stakeholders. The start date for construction of the park and church depends on when the VSC is completed. By mid-2015, however, residents and visitors should be able to see how the conceptual renderings of this new contemplative space have become reality.*


----------



## Davidsam52

What about the Sphere? It was my understanding that it was to go here as well.


----------



## oli83

from http://www.lowermanhattan.info/construction/project_updates/world_trade_center_south_12620.aspx

August 9, 2012
*Liberty Park and WTC Screening Center Take Shape *

At the southern end of the World Trade Center (WTC) site, steel framework is forming both the Vehicular Security Center entrance and future Liberty Park foundation. In the area bounded by Greenwich and West Street, and Liberty and Albany/Cedar Streets, Port Authority crews are currently at work in two phases.

Phase 1 is the western portion, where crews spent many months excavating and installing slurry walls around the perimeter. That section has structural steel now five stories high, and with its concrete roof in place is forming the ground level of the 1.4-acre Liberty Park.

At Phase 2 of the site, on the east side between Greenwich and Washington Streets, the steel that forms the spiral driveway is visible and rising. A large mobile crane continues to erect the helix structure, where in the coming years vehicles will be screened before heading into the WTCs underground parking lots and loading docks.

Once completed in mid-2015, the Port Authority plans to have Liberty Park completed above both Phase 1 and 2 sub-grade areas. St. Nicholas Church will be rebuilt at the Greenwich Street side. Designs for the new park include 17,000 feet of planting beds, pathways, benches, and ledges overlooking the rest of the WTC site, though full details for both the park and church are yet to be finalized.


----------



## Adan2100

I preferred the security system of this World Trade center the security system is very great and fully secure by all the terrorism because this is the only place is a big business place in the world but now all the World Trade Center is destroyed by plan crash....

Shopfronts


----------



## boss-ton

what^


----------



## 600West218

From Sunday 


Untitled by 600West218, on Flickr


Untitled by 600West218, on Flickr


Untitled by 600West218, on Flickr


Untitled by 600West218, on Flickr


Untitled by 600West218, on Flickr


----------



## webeagle12

Adan2100 said:


> I preferred the security system of this World Trade center the security system is very great and fully secure by all the terrorism because this is the only place is a big business place in the world but now all the World Trade Center is destroyed by plan crash....
> 
> Shopfronts


----------



## oli83

from http://blog.archpaper.com/wordpress/archives/45679

Soon the 16,000 has finished its work :cheers:


----------



## Otie

Zimbio.com


----------



## oli83

from http://www.archpaper.com/news/articles.asp?id=6247

Securing Liberty
World Trade Center site below Liberty Street takes shape.









_The Vehicle Security Center's Liberty Street entrance provides access for large trucks._

As the 11th anniversary of the September 11 attacks approaches, another major design element has quietly moved forward at the World Trade Center site: the design of the St. Nicolas Greek Orthodox Church and an above grade park that will mask the Vehicle Security Center (VSC) at the southernmost edge of the site.

Most World Trade Center maps don’t include the VSC or the Greek Orthodox Church, which will sit south of Liberty Street. It was less than a year ago that the Governor Andrew Cuomo brokered an agreement that allowed the church to return to the site near its former home on Cedar Street. A decade-long battle with the Port had kept its fate in the courts.

Now, the steel latticework of the VSC’s truck ramp is clearly visible from nearby towers. In addition to being the entrance and exit for deliveries, the center of the doughnut-shaped ramp will also support the 60 by 60 foot church sanctuary. Steve Plate, the Port’s director of construction, said work on the park will begin this time next year. AECOM is designing an open space that will swell approximately 30 feet above the Liberty Street entrance to the VSC, creating a man-made hill on the south side of the World Trade Center site. State of the art security, engineered by Liberty Security Partners, will allow all vehicles to be x-rayed on their way in.

The church sanctuary will rise another 56 feet above Liberty Street, a full 78 feet above the sidewalk. Church architect Nicholas P. Koutsomitis said that the Port stipulated that the church not rise above the September 11 Memorial Museum’s roof plane. An additional emergency exit will drop Cedar Street below grade and into the VSC complex.

Fritz Koenig’s Sphere for Plaza Fountain, which sustained substantial damage on 9/11 and now sits in Battery Park, appears destined for the VSC site as well. It appears prominently in the renderings, and Koutsomitis confirmed that the sculpture will be included in the new park.
*Tom Stoelker*









_The doughnut-like steel latticework adjoins the VSC entryway on Liberty Street._









_View of the rooftop plaza from West Street shows St. Nicholas Church in the distance with Fritz Koenig's sculpture._

http://www.archpaper.com/news/articles.asp?id=6247


----------



## StrongIsland

The Spehere belongs on the memorial plaza,
plain and simple. There is enough room right in the unfinished section of the plaza to make a nice little place for it...these people are morons.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^ It's too ugly to put in the plaza...


----------



## Msradell

ThatOneGuy said:


> ^^ It's too ugly to put in the plaza...


 Too ugly? It's got huge historical significance and should be the center of the memorial plaza instead of being hidden in a corner. hno:


----------



## Mercenary

ThatOneGuy said:


> ^^ It's too ugly to put in the plaza...


I agree. It will ruin the symmetry of the place.


----------



## ArtFan88

Saying the sphere is too ugly for the WTC memorial plaza is like saying the USS Arizona is too ugly for the memorial in Pearl Harbor. Having a major relic like that is what gives the Arizona Memorial it's meaning and significance, likewise with putting the sphere in the plaza. It would give that place a much needed dose of meaning; the memorial should be significant and give people a connection to what happened on 9/11, not sanitize it the site and sweep the history under the rug.


----------



## StrongIsland

ThatOneGuy said:


> ^^ It's too ugly to put in the plaza...


Besides the tower footprints the memorial isn't that pretty anyway, pretty bland in my opinion, the towers footprints is what makes it beautiful and gives it meaning. The Sweetgums would have looked better. Anywho, the Sphere would indeed make the memorial have 10x more of an impact of people to know that the sculpture out of all things in the plaza survived and it was dead smack just about in the middle of the towers. I hope the right thing is done which is to bring it back.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The minimalism of the plaza makes it beautiful, IMO. Though they seriously planted some taller shrubs in those strips to allow more privacy in the park and not have it feel like a parking lot.

BTW I love the idea of Liberty park having such a unique shape.


----------



## thejacko5

there is a large AC-something or other from lomma at the VSC. I am wondering if they are going to start demobilizing the 16000. maybe take the luffer off in the air.


----------



## webeagle12

thejacko5 said:


> there is a large AC-something or other from lomma at the VSC. I am wondering if they are going to start demobilizing the 16000. maybe take the luffer off in the air.


yup


----------



## uakoops

Bye Bye 16000....



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## oli83

Great snapshot! I wonder if they will also use the yellow crane to erect the remaining steel in the area where the 16,000 was sitting or if a smaller one is sufficient for this task?


----------



## 325ccr

With all the weight on the LTM 1250 I bet they will use it to erect the remaining steel


----------



## thejacko5

house is out of the hole and on a trailer.


----------



## desertpunk

http://www.rew-online.com/


----------



## oli83

Transportation Hub? by Julie Rubes, on Flickr


Construction Area by Julie Rubes, on Flickr


Transportation Hub? by Julie Rubes, on Flickr


----------



## oli83

From the PANYNJ WTC Progress Report, October 2012:

*Vehicular Security Center*

October 2012

The WTC Vehicular Security Center and Tour Bus Parking Facility (VSC) is a below-grade structure that will be used to screen buses, trucks, and cars entering the WTC site when it is operational. The above- grade portion of the VSC, located on the southern side of Liberty Street between Greenwich and West streets, will act as an entrance to the screening facility that will connect to an underground roadway system passing under the entire WTC complex. This roadway system will serve WTC loading docks, bus parking, as well as a connection to commercial parking. On top of the above-grade VSC structure in the southwest corner of the WTC site, will be the publicly accessible Liberty Park. *Construction is progressing quickly on the VSC, with structural steel erection at approximately 90 percent complete and concrete installation at approximately 40 percent complete. Steel erection is expected to be 100 percent complete by the end of October.*


----------



## SidewalkSuper

^^^ "Steel erection is expected to be 100 percent complete by the end of October."

I wonder if that includes the link of the south pedestrian bridge to the VSC?

(Probably not.)


----------



## 325ccr

It topped out 2 days ago


----------



## oli83

With "topped out" you mean all steel has been placed? Cause the part with the higher elevation on the western part has been finished some time ago (except for the link to the pedestrian bridge..). So topping out means setting the last steel piece, not necessarily on "top" of the building? 

edit: just noticed on the KPI TV cam that the yellow crane left the site yesterday..


----------



## SidewalkSuper

What about that tower near the southwest corner that is shown in some of the Liberty Park renders? That large notch where it is supposed to go is still empty.


----------



## oli83

Untitled by eeems, on Flickr


----------



## GerFok

What's going to happen to the vehicle center when a flood would occur in this part of manhatten? Probably it will flood the whole WTC site below ground or not? Is this is even possible?


----------



## dfiler

oli83 said:


> Untitled by eeems, on Flickr


That angle really shows off the shape of the spiral ramp. Will anything be done with the space at the center of the ramp? It looks like a significant amount of space and could be accessed from above or below without any impediment to ramp traffic.


----------



## oli83

dfiler said:


> Will anything be done with the space at the center of the ramp? It looks like a significant amount of space and could be accessed from above or below without any impediment to ramp traffic.


Yes, it will be used. An older post from IrishInNYC on WiredNewYork:



> The "helix" will contain rooms at each level, containing security for the entire building.


----------



## Chapelo

VSC is flooding.









(via AP)


----------



## PMadFlyer

Worth noting: the VSC is directly connected to the tunnel that goes through the basements of Towers 2 and 4, the hub, the area just outside of 1WTC and the connector by extension. If the water keeps filling up the small space that is filling in the picture, it'll go over the steel wall on the right side of the screen and all hell will break loose.


----------



## oli83

If they get the water pumped out in a reasonable time span, does the sea water do any damage to the rebar/concrete? Hopefully not hno:


----------



## webeagle12

Looks like one of kpitv cams finally refreshed. Looks like barely any damage on top but real question is how bad is it on the bottom?

and work is at stand still


----------



## oli83

Yes, but they will probably go into the holes along the southern edge of the memorial, it will take some more time until we'll see trees etc. on top of the VSC.. ^^


----------



## oli83

by cinco on flickr










More recently, some white stuff has been delivered that looks like waterproofing, probably it will be placed on top of the concrete in the near future. Not much visible progress above ground recently, however.


----------



## oli83

Future part of Cedar Street is beginning to take shape..

from WTC Progress on Facebook..


----------



## oli83

News on the church to be built on top of the VSC:

from http://www.nypost.com/p/news/business/realestate/commercial/it_all_greek_to_calatrava_AlE55xiCHed4qXfWshSVJN?utm_medium=rss&utm_content=Commercial



> Now, this couldn’t possibly be true — could it?
> 
> According to the Greek-American newspaper, The National Herald, architect *Santiago Calatrava is “reportedly the leading candidate” to design the new Church of St. Nicholas* just south of the World Trade Center.
> 
> That’s right, the same Calatrava whose cyclopean WTC Transportation Hub is seven years late, more than $2 billion over budget and has tied other site construction into knots.
> 
> The original St. Nicholas was destroyed on 9/11.
> 
> Ever since, its replacement on Port Authority-owned land — exactly where it would go and how big it would be — has been a political hot potato tossed among three different governors, several Port Authority chiefs and the Greek Orthodox Archdiocese.
> 
> The archdiocese’s Father Mark Arey told us: “*Mr. Calatrava has certainly been among the 12 or 13 architects who were pre-selected to offer designs.*
> 
> “But we have not made an announcement. It’s unfortunate someone spoke pre-emptively to the National Herald.”


If they really choose Calatrava's design, I hope they have enough money.. ^^


----------



## Otie

As much as I appreciate Calatrava's work, I wouldn't consider leaving him another big project at the same site as the smartest thing to do, considering almost all of his works end up into a superfluous splurge of money and resources, not to mention his recent tendency to reshuffle previous works.

Leave the church to another architect, someone who can enrich the overall architectural language with a totally different perspective.


----------



## PMadFlyer

That sounds like a bad punchline. I can only imagine an upturned millipede with rafters coming off of a spiral cinnamon roll shaped glass and white steel building.
Calatrava's reasoning would then be "It reminded me of a coward millipede moments away from death by a soaring bird."


----------



## spectre000

Lowermanhattan.info reports they are now installing the final roof concrete.


----------



## StrongIsland

^^^and apparently they will be starting construction on liberty park soon, now if they would just tell us whether or not the damn Sphere will be there(which it should since the memorial is selfish and won't put it on the actual site).


----------



## Otie

Its up to the PA/NY heads, there's a spot engineered to support it. Start a petition and you may get attention.


----------



## AlePa2013

WTC sphere should be in the VSC


----------



## spectre000

I don't think the Sphere belongs with the memorial plaza, doesn't really fit in with the fountains and trees and all. I could live with it in Liberty Park over the VSC. 

But I think the best spot is inside the underground museum with the rest of the artifacts. But it's likely too late for that now.


----------



## ArtFan88

spectre000 said:


> I don't think the Sphere belongs with the memorial plaza, doesn't really fit in with the fountains and trees and all. I could live with it in Liberty Park over the VSC.
> 
> But I think the best spot is inside the underground museum with the rest of the artifacts. But it's likely too late for that now.


Why should all 9/11 artifacts be swept under the rug? The one thing I never liked about the way the memorial has been run since day one is they've tried way to hard to sanitize the site. I'll always compare it to removing the Arizona from the waters of Pearl Harbor and still trying to have a memorial over the site. Without the artifact the site loses some of its power. It SHOULD remind people of the attacks, and it shouldn't have to do that from below ground. Who cares if the sphere is "ugly"? If they truly wanted the memorial to be effective it would be sitting right between the reflecting pools.

Now as for Liberty Park, I'm very curious to see how it continues to develop, as I think it will balance the site out quite well. A bit more green on that side versus all the buildings and whatnot that will be on the other. Looking forward to the first signs of it's construction.


----------



## Msradell

ArtFan88 said:


> Why should all 9/11 artifacts be swept under the rug? The one thing I never liked about the way the memorial has been run since day one is they've tried way to hard to sanitize the site. I'll always compare it to removing the Arizona from the waters of Pearl Harbor and still trying to have a memorial over the site. Without the artifact the site loses some of its power. It SHOULD remind people of the attacks, and it shouldn't have to do that from below ground. Who cares if the sphere is "ugly"? If they truly wanted the memorial to be effective it would be sitting right between the reflecting pools.
> 
> Now as for Liberty Park, I'm very curious to see how it continues to develop, as I think it will balance the site out quite well. A bit more green on that side versus all the buildings and whatnot that will be on the other. Looking forward to the first signs of it's construction.


I certainly agree with this! Ideally, the sphere should have been returned to the location where it was prior to the attacks to symbolize its survival! No matter what it should certainly be above ground and very visible.


----------



## AlePa2013

the sphere has to return to wtc site !!!!!!!!


----------



## Eyk88

NYCrulz said:


> Tony Shi



,.,


----------



## Nikonov_Ivan

Is it still U/C? There is no really visible progress...


----------



## JMruitenberg

^^
Yes but I suppose the most work is underground at the moment, don't know for sure though...


----------



## oli83

Nikonov_Ivan said:


> Is it still U/C? There is no really visible progress...


Yes it is, but most progress is underground at the moment. You can see trucks coming and going though day by day, and some work needs to be done on the roof which is visible to our view..

latest info on what they are doing from lowermanhattan.info


VSC roof work and concrete placement

Interior fit-out and utility tie-ins

Preparations for Liberty Park construction on the west side of the site

Preparations for St. Nicholas Church construction on the east side of the site


----------



## oli83

Some rebar appeared on top of the current structure of the VSC.. difficult to say if this is already for St. Nicholas Church.. couldn't find any recent news on the web for it..

by zippythechimp on imageshack / WiredNY


----------



## bajanssen

Can someone tell me where I can find the entrance for the Memorial Plaza in the overview picture?


----------



## Nonoka

MusicMan84 said:


> This is pure speculation on my part, but I would guess it is an elevator shaft for accessibility to the bridge and park.


Really? Have people become so lazy that they can't even walk down a few steps? hno:


----------



## MusicMan84

Nonoka said:


> Really? Have people become so lazy that they can't even walk down a few steps? hno:


I don't think it's about lazy. It's about people assisted by a wheel chair, or walker etc. But again, this is only my guess... Not grounded in fact.


----------



## oli83

MusicMan84 said:


> This is pure speculation on my part, but I would guess it is an elevator shaft for accessibility to the bridge and park.


This was also my first thought, but I think the area below the new formwork has been poured without any openings, but I could be wrong. 

There's another huge opening a bit further south which would be suited for stairs/elevators, though.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The church design looks decent, like a modernized Greek orthodox church. Let's hope it doesn't look too disjointed from the rest of the site.



Nonoka said:


> What I'm very interested in is that other glass building next to 5WTC - that did not appear on any site plan before! However, if I'm not wrong, that site is currently occupied by a historic looking brown/orange brick building (can be seen in the pics by oli83 in the beginning of this page), I hope they don't have any real plans to tear that one down


I think that was put there to just cover up the horrible eyesore of the patchy brick wall next to the 9/11 fire station. Renders usually do that to make the focal design look better. However, development of new towers _will_ take place around that area.

As for 5WTC, I think that is just a placeholder, although I would like it if it looked like that, but with several thick steel vertical columns to give reference to the Deutsche Bank Building that stood there before. Some nice pictures could be taken with the church with a sleek simple modern building behind it.


----------



## PMadFlyer

Nikonov_Ivan said:


> Yes, I know. But I mean, is it really necessary to rebuild it?


Yes, and it doesn't matter what religion it is, or even that it's a building for worship. It has to do with insurance.


----------



## DesignerVoodoo

I took this from a friends apartment last week. 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## spectre000

Great photo. There's been a lot of progress.


----------



## MusicMan84

Thank you! Great vantage point. Visit this friend more often.


----------



## Swiddle

^^Definitely. Do I spy epoxy-coated rebar outlining the church walls?


----------



## oli83

from http://www.lowermanhattan.info/news/world_trade_center_projects_43568.aspx



> Port Authority crews also are completing mechanical and other systems in the WTC's Vehicular Security Center (VSC), where work will continue throughout 2014. With final designs for the new Liberty Park complete, the agency is installing infrastructure that precedes actual park construction in 2014. The Port also is coordinating foundation preparations for the new Santiago Calatrava-designed St. Nicholas Greek Orthodox Church, which will rise on the east side of the VSC site, between Liberty and Cedar Street.


----------



## Spam King

Nikonov_Ivan said:


> Yes, I know. But I mean, is it really necessary to rebuild it?


Yes, it most certainly is.


----------



## oli83

Church Near Trade Center to Echo Landmarks of East

St. Nicholas Church, Destroyed on 9/11, to Rebuild With Byzantine Design





















> That a Spanish architect should design a modern Byzantine church in Lower Manhattan for the Greek Orthodox Archdiocese of America, based on buildings in Turkey that were used for Islamic worship, goes to the heart of the message the archdiocese says it hopes to send with the* $20 million project*. The new St. Nicholas is to *open by early 2016*.


Read more.. on NYTimes.com


----------



## oli83

The new renderings, which appeared a month ago on Calatrava's website (see StavrosG's post from October 5) have been updated with versions which don't show the sphere..

See here http://www.calatrava.com/#/Selected%20works/Architecture/New%20York%202?mode=english

Probably he wanted to avoid the impression that anything is decided on this issue..


----------



## StavrosG

oli83 said:


> The new renderings, which appeared a month ago on Calatrava's website (see StavrosG's post from October 5) have been updated with versions which don't show the sphere..
> 
> See here http://www.calatrava.com/#/Selected%20works/Architecture/New%20York%202?mode=english
> 
> Probably he wanted to avoid the impression that anything is decided on this issue..


Do you still have the new rendering Oli? The page is unfortunately off...


----------



## oli83

StavrosG said:


> Do you still have the new rendering Oli? The page is unfortunately off...


No, unfortunately not. But the renderings were essentially the same as linked on the previous page, just without the sphere in it, the sphere has been simply removed so that it looked similar to the rendering from the NY Times website a few posts above.

Strange that he already removed the project from his website, before construction has even started, maybe some parts are revised and he doesn't want to show non-final renderings?!


----------



## oli83

View from above from http://ny.curbed.com/archives/2013/11/12/go_inside_the_first_complete_world_trade_center_tower.php


----------



## oli83

Uploaded with ImageShack.com


----------



## Otie

Elevated Park at Trade Center Site Comes Into View









A rendering of the proposed plan for Liberty Park, immediately south of the National September 11 Memorial, to be built on the rooftop of the entrance to the vehicle security center. Some features may change during construction.



> The World Trade Center’s best-kept secret has finally come to light.
> It is an elevated park, slightly larger than an acre and 25 feet above Liberty Street, that will command a panoramic view of the National September 11 Memorial when it opens to the public, probably in 2015.
> 
> Liberty Park, as it is called, *is meant to offer a pleasant and accessible east-west crossing between the financial district and Battery Park City*; to create a landscaped forecourt for the new St. Nicholas Greek Orthodox Church; to provide a gathering space for as many as 750 people at a time; to allow visitors to contemplate the whole memorial in a single sweeping glance from treetop level; and to serve as the roof of the trade center’s vehicle security center.
> 
> For the moment, the park is an empty concrete expanse. The pedestrian bridge over West Street that will connect it to Battery Park City — the bridge that survived the Sept. 11 attack — currently falls several yards short of its future landing spot.
> 
> While the general outlines of the park have been known for years, the Port Authority of New York and New Jersey has been sparing in its public discussion of the project, in part because not every detail of its design and construction has been settled.
> 
> But the Port Authority’s hand was forced somewhat last month when sumptuous images of St. Nicholas Church and Liberty Park appeared on the website of the architect Santiago Calatrava, who is designing the church. The park was rendered in sufficient detail that it was possible for the first time to understand its basic design.
> 
> *The renderings*, at least those shown in The TriBeCa Citizen, *included what authority officials said were outdated features*. For instance, “Sphere,” commissioned for the original World Trade Center, was shown just outside the church entrance. *The authority’s executive director, Patrick J. Foye, said in 2012 that he favored placing “Sphere” on the memorial plaza, but there has been no movement since then to relocate it.*
> 
> However, the renderings were accurate enough that the authority opened up a bit last week and elaborated on the park. *The principal designer is Joseph E. Brown, a landscape architect who is the chief innovation officer at Aecom*, an architectural, engineering and construction consultancy with headquarters in Los Angeles.
> 
> Mr. Brown faced many challenges. This could not be a street-level park, since it was to sit atop a bulkhead with doors tall enough to accommodate large trucks and tourist buses. The park had to complement the memorial without overwhelming it or imitating it.
> 
> *Its most unusual feature will be a “living wall” along the Liberty Street facade — essentially a vertical landscape, roughly 300 feet long and more than 20 feet high, made of periwinkle, Japanese spurge, winter creeper, sedge and Baltic ivy*. (Another example of this kind of planting are the “vertical gardens” of the David Rubenstein Atrium at Lincoln Center.)
> 
> Walkways from the pedestrian bridge will meander among islands of plantings to stairways at three corners of the bulkhead. There will also be a fairly straight inclined path down to Greenwich Street, for greater accessibility.
> 
> *To take advantage of the views, Mr. Brown designed a continuous overlook along much of Liberty Street, as well as a gently curving balcony near the base of the church.*
> 
> *A monumental staircase paralleling Greenwich Street, directly behind the church, is intended to be as inviting as the steps of the Metropolitan Museum on Fifth Avenue* — perhaps even more so, since there will be wood benches on the seating tiers. *There will also be a small amphitheaterlike elevated space at the opposite end of the park*.
> 
> *About 40 trees and shrubs will be planted: honey locust, stellar pink dogwood, apple serviceberry and two varieties of witch hazel: Arnold Promise and Pallida*. Quite deliberately, *there will not be swamp white oaks*, the trees used on the memorial plaza. Plantings have been chosen to present a variety of colors through the seasons.
> 
> *Some details, including features shown in renderings released by the Port Authority, may change after construction bid proposals are received. *Contractors may propose changes in plant types, for instance. Authority officials expect that progress will be visible on the park’s contours by early next year. *They estimated that the park will cost $50 million.*
> 
> Catherine McVay Hughes, the chairwoman of Community Board 1 in Lower Manhattan, was among the neighborhood leaders who were given a tour of the park space recently.
> 
> “They have taken what could have been a barren rooftop and turned it into much needed public space for the community,” Ms. Hughes said.
> 
> “Because it’s elevated, it’s out of the flow of the street,” she added. “There’ll be a sense of calm.”
> 
> And the emotionally wrought yet relentlessly busy trade center site needs all the calm it can claim.


----------



## oli83

StavrosG said:


> Do you still have the new rendering Oli? The page is unfortunately off...





Otie said:


> But the Port Authority’s hand was forced somewhat last month when sumptuous images of St. Nicholas Church and Liberty Park appeared on the website of the architect Santiago Calatrava, who is designing the church.


So the pictures were deliberately removed from Calatrava's website..

The rendering looks great, will be a cool spot to take a look at the WTC site. I thought about visiting NY next summer, but maybe I should wait until 2015 when Liberty Park is finished as well. ^^


----------



## Riley1066

It would be neat when and if 5 WTC is built, that the building have a direct connection to Liberty Park on that one side of the building. They could have retail and restaurant tenants fill out the ground level and "Park Level" spaces of the building that way too. It would help integrate Liberty Park into the complex even more than it already will be.


----------



## Hudson11

marshalca said:


> I thinf, the sphere could be perfect inside in the oculus, world trade center transportation hub just in the center.


the transportation hub isn't a museum or memorial. No need to place a crushed piece of artwork there.


----------



## Msradell

AlePa2013 said:


> the sphere ??? not included in this plan


For some unknown reason it has become a complete political football! Even though it's one of the most recognizable symbols of the destruction of 9/11 nobody wants to commit a place to put it. Many people feel the ideal place would be either in the museum or near its original location. Others feel it should go in this park. Unfortunately nobody with any authority wants to make a decision where to put it.


----------



## marshalca

Hudson11 said:


> the transportation hub isn't a museum or memorial. No need to place a crushed piece of artwork there.


I don´t think so, today, all stations are full of art, the Calatrava building itself is a piece of art, and the place closest to the original is impossible. you don´t forget that the sphere is mainly art. this is only my opinion. :hammer:


----------



## webeagle12

Msradell said:


> For some unknown reason it has become a complete political football! Even though it's one of the most recognizable symbols of the destruction of 9/11 nobody wants to commit a place to put it. Many people feel the ideal place would be easier in the museum or the park and or near its original location. Others feel it should go in this park. Unfortunately nobody with any authority wants to make a decision where to put it.


this whole site become a political football


----------



## StrongIsland

It needs to to go somewhere on site. I remember seeing sometime back a spot near the east entrance plaza of 1WTC was an option the PA explored too.


----------



## oli83

Work on the future Liberty Park seems to be starting, big wooden formworks are placed..

Now that spring is arriving, hopefully they go full steam ahead 

larger pic


----------



## StavrosG

...activity on the roof of the VSC - future Liberty Park - today...


----------



## oli83

pics showing the eastern side which is not visible from the earthcam angle..
from lofter1 on WiredNY



lofter1 said:


> Something is starting to rise above the VSC, and a set of stairs in poured concrete rises up on the east end, leading up to where the church will be ...


----------



## wtcforever

I wonder when trees will come


----------



## ThatOneGuy

So the St Nicholas church is rising again?


----------



## MassiveDynamyx

Hudson11 said:


> the transportation hub isn't a museum or memorial. No need to place a crushed piece of artwork there.


They are planning on building a "cultural arts center" next to 1WTC it would be a good fit in there if they don't place it in the park above the VSC.


----------



## Otie

ThatOneGuy said:


> So the St Nicholas church is rising again?


What you see rising on lofter's photo is an exhaust vent.


----------



## davidagnino

I'm realizing that it appears that neither of the buildings has a parking of it's own, and I think this VSC is probably not going to be a public parking. So my question is where does the PA plan to get the necessary parking lots for all of the thousands of people working here and the tourists that come to the plaza, mall, museum, observatory, etc? Or does the PA think that, as this land is a property of a subway company, then everybody will use the subway to get here? If the answer to this second question is yes, I think this is a HUGE design problem. Specially since most of the buildings are targeted to attract more public than workers. (Mall, performing arts center, observatory, museum..)


----------



## Msradell

davidagnino said:


> I'm realizing that it appears that neither of the buildings has a parking of it's own, and I think this VSC is probably not going to be a public parking. So my question is where does the PA plan to get the necessary parking lots for all of the thousands of people working here and the tourists that come to the plaza, mall, museum, observatory, etc? Or does the PA think that, as this land is a property of a subway company, then everybody will use the subway to get here? If the answer to this second question is yes, I think this is a HUGE design problem. Specially since most of the buildings are targeted to attract more public than workers. (Mall, performing arts center, observatory, museum..)


If it's a HUGE design problem here like you suggest then it's a HUGE problem in all of New York City! With the exception of parking for residential buildings and in some cases hotels there is very limited parking in all of the core sections of New York City. People do take the subways to work and to visit various tourist attractions. Of course taxis are also available but they are very expensive for most trips. You have to live in or at least visit New York extensively to realize how people get around in the city. Automobiles are just not part of the daily way of life here like they are in most places in America.


----------



## dfiler

davidagnino said:


> I'm realizing that it appears that neither of the buildings has a parking of it's own, and I think this VSC is probably not going to be a public parking. So my question is where does the PA plan to get the necessary parking lots for all of the thousands of people working here and the tourists that come to the plaza, mall, museum, observatory, etc? Or does the PA think that, as this land is a property of a subway company, then everybody will use the subway to get here? If the answer to this second question is yes, I think this is a HUGE design problem. Specially since most of the buildings are targeted to attract more public than workers. (Mall, performing arts center, observatory, museum..)


New York is a great city because of it's heavy reliance on public transit rather than private vehicles. It isn't a huge design "problem" but rather the fundamental success of Manhattan and much of the 5 boroughs. That isn't to say everyone should prefer such a lifestyle. But it is a requirement in order to have an extremely dense city like NYC. 

Attempting to shoehorn more cars into lower Manhattan would make everyone's lives miserable, including the tourists. It is just flat out impossible to accommodate as many cars as would be needed. Even with additional parking, it would fill up and the vast majority of people would still have to use mass transit. The net effect would be even more insanely congested streets and yet no significant impact on the number of people needing to take mass transit.


----------



## davidagnino

Thanks for the explination. If the use of public transport is regular even with the upper class people that would visit the WTC, then I guess the lack of public parking is no big problem and I was wrong.

I live in Caracas, Venezuela and, altought the subway trains are full of people to the point that one cannot move until the train stops, and people hang out of the buses, the quantity of cars is a mayor problem of the city, to the point that even one or two lanes of every street get lost due to paralel parking, due to insufficient parking. and this is with only 6 million people..

I've been to Detroit and Houston, and yeah in those cities the parking areas are gigantic. Kind of what I was expecting to see here.


----------



## Msradell

davidagnino said:


> I've been to Detroit and Houston, and yeah in those cities the parking areas are gigantic. Kind of what I was expecting to see here.


Those 2 cities are great examples of cities dependent on the automobile as are most large US cities. New York, Philadelphia enter a lesser extent Baltimore and Boston are about the only US cities where mass transit is the norm for most people that work and live in the heart of the city.


----------



## LastConformist

davidagnino said:


> Thanks for the explination. If the use of public transport is regular even with the upper class people that would visit the WTC, then I guess the lack of public parking is no big problem and I was wrong.
> 
> I live in Caracas, Venezuela and, altought the subway trains are full of people to the point that one cannot move until the train stops, and people hang out of the buses, the quantity of cars is a mayor problem of the city, to the point that even one or two lanes of every street get lost due to paralel parking, due to insufficient parking. and this is with only 6 million people..
> 
> I've been to Detroit and Houston, and yeah in those cities the parking areas are gigantic. Kind of what I was expecting to see here.


Detroit and Houston are on the opposite end of the urban spectrum from NYC. Detroit is a city of terminal decline, where empty land is often more valuable than land with buildings on it because of the cost of demolition. Parking lots are a natural use there. Houston is a city of infinite sprawl, with a very weak urban fabric that would be better described as a series of interconnected suburban office parks than as a city. Parking lots are essential there.

In Manhattan, open-air parking lots were rare even before the latest boom and have become all but unheard of today. Tower lots are rapidly being replaced by residential or commercial development as well. Underground lots remain common but still provide very little parking. And, yes, public transit is widely used even by those with salaries approaching $1 million/year. Only around 20% of Manhattan residents own a car, and the rate is below 50% for the whole city. Many people commute from the suburbs by train or bus as well.

For reference, by the end of the year there will be only *one* gas station below 14th St in Manhattan. (There are three right now, two will close to be replaced by new development before the end of the year, and the last one won't last much longer as development plans are already out.)


----------



## weidncol

The Memorial Earthcam now updates every 2 minutes!


----------



## rákos

But the others are updated more than 2 hours! What's wrong with earthcam??


----------



## uakoops

Some pictures from yesterday:


----------



## optimusprimal1

the bird is spreading its wings


----------



## Limburger

uakoops said:


> Some pictures from yesterday:


What is going up there at the future site of 5WTC? The location suggests that it is the place where the core of 5WTC eventuelly will be, but I highly doubt that is it. Does anyone know more about this structure?


----------



## webeagle12

Limburger said:


> What is going up there at the future site of 5WTC? The location suggests that it is the place where the core of 5WTC eventuelly will be, but I highly doubt that is it. Does anyone know more about this structure?


That the church. It will be long long long time before anything will appear on former WTC5 site


----------



## Limburger

No I meant the concrete structure on the left side of the photo, with the scaffolding attached to it. The church will eventually be built near the ventilation shaft on the right side of that photo, where the (green) rebar is sticking out.


----------



## Otie

That is another ventilation shaft, there will be 3 shaft towers that will pop out of Liberty Plaza, and a fourth *inside* the church.


----------



## Otie

A privileged view by O. O'Daniel, on Flickr


Bridging Financial District with Battery Park by O. O'Daniel, on Flickr


Future wedding plaza by O. O'Daniel, on Flickr

I can hear the wedding bells.


----------



## Ghostface79

Awesome renders! That church is a beauty. Do you know if it's getting built simultaneously with the park or it has it's own schedule? If yes do you know when construction will start?


----------



## Otie

Santiago Calatrava team is stil finalizing some details of the church design, both are independent projects. Liberty Park is being designed by T.B. Penick and Sons and the church by Santiago. No particular date or deadline for church construction, the park is being finished by Tishman.

The team plans to use backlight stone for some of the church surfaces, it is still being reviewed.


----------



## weidncol

_Painting continues at the helix in the VSC._









From WTCProgress Facebook.


----------



## Otie

Interesting archive of photos I found over the internet.

The NYT published a note back in 2008.








From NYT
This photograph reveals how different the neighborhood was before the World Trade Center project. Now I understand how logical it was to have a church within a residential neighbourhood.

What they did has no name.








LetsRollForum



> Mr. Koutsomitis, who is also the chairman of the Greek Orthodox Archdiocesan Cathedral of the Holy Trinity on the Upper East Side, said that the church’s design was incomplete, but that in keeping with Greek Orthodox tradition, the doors would face west, with the altar at the sanctuary’s east end, and that there would almost certainly be a dome, *although not a “Byzantine extravaganza*.”


Wow, alot has changed since then.


----------



## Riley1066

Still wonder where the Citibike docking station locations will be inside the WTC complex. They'll want to put at least a couple large banks of them in places.


----------



## Otie

Oh, I almost forget, no Sphere on Liberty Park. There is a spot, though, just north of the Church entrance plaza that can support the structure if PA heads change of mind.


----------



## Zackalax13

Iv'e noticed that there is a gap between the VSC and the Pedestrian bridge, will the VSC structure be extended out to the bridge or will the bridge get and addition to meet up with the VSC Building. Could Otie please explain how the two will be connected? Thanks


----------



## StrongIsland

Otie said:


> Oh, I almost forget, no Sphere on Liberty Park. There is a spot, though, just north of the Church entrance plaza that can support the structure if PA heads change of mind.


What?? That's ridiculous ...


----------



## weidncol

_Workers are preparing to waterproof the west and middle plazas for Liberty Park._









From WTCProgress on Facebook


----------



## oli83

by zippythechimp on imageshack.us/WiredNY


----------



## Otie

Zackalax13 said:


> Iv'e noticed that there is a gap between the VSC and the Pedestrian bridge, will the VSC structure be extended out to the bridge or will the bridge get and addition to meet up with the VSC Building. Could Otie please explain how the two will be connected? Thanks


Bridge will extend all the way to the nortwestern corner of the elevated plaza, just adjacent to the stairs.


----------



## Hemeroscopium

This thread is so exciting i am very surprised and disapointed new yorkers don't release more pics, especially from the east side!
Please,i beg you,you are so fortunate to live in the most amazing and exciting city of the world!!...just SHARE!!!


----------



## 1WTC

Hemeroscopium said:


> This thread is so exciting i am very surprised and disapointed new yorkers don't release more pics, especially from the east side!
> Please,i beg you,you are so fortunate to live in the most amazing and exciting city of the world!!...just SHARE!!!


I'll try to get down there on Saturday. Also, New York is definitely the greatest city!


----------



## NewYorkMic

I'm confused. How is it even possible that the current pedestrian bridge will remain? For starters, it's out of place architecturally, but that aside, I figured the concrete support pillars in the middle of the highway would pose an issue. I'm referring to the pillars closest to the VSC and just outside the security perimeter on the east side of the highway. I'm no highway planner, but on the camera, those look pretty far into the future highway lanes. I have always suspected that they would tear down the existing bridge and build a new one. I'm very confused by this.


----------



## SidewalkSuper

NewYorkMic said:


> I'm confused. How is it even possible that the current pedestrian bridge will remain? For starters, it's out of place architecturally, but that aside, I figured the concrete support pillars in the middle of the highway would pose an issue. I'm referring to the pillars closest to the VSC and just outside the security perimeter on the east side of the highway. I'm no highway planner, but on the camera, those look pretty far into the future highway lanes. I have always suspected that they would tear down the existing bridge and build a new one. I'm very confused by this.


I believe it was mentioned earlier in this thread that, when the bridge is connected to the VSC, those support pillars will be removed.


----------



## GiacomoPuccini

I was there today. It's nice!


----------



## City-of-Platinum

Poor Penn Station, that's all I can say. Beauty and the Beast.


----------



## Riley1066

City-of-Platinum said:


> Poor Penn Station, that's all I can say. Beauty and the Beast.


Hopefully Penn Station will be reborn within the decade when MSG is kicked out of its current location.


----------



## oli83

GiacomoPuccini said:


> I was there today. It's nice!


So when do you post your pictures..? Especially from the east side which is hidden on the webcams would be most interesting!


----------



## spectre000

oli83 said:


> So when do you post your pictures..? Especially from the east side which is hidden on the webcams would be most interesting!


RW doesn't post his own pictures. He just walks by and tells us about it.


----------



## GiacomoPuccini




----------



## GiacomoPuccini

GiacomoPuccini said:


>


----------



## weidncol

Finalized schematic of Liberty Street. Just so you all know, the barriers, personnel booths and equipment houses (for personnel booths) are being designed by the same architects that design newsstands and bus shelters throughout the city. The whole point of the security plan is to make the campus safe while making the systems (personnel booths, bollards, barriers, etc) blend in with the surrounding streetscape. The security plan will in no way impact pedestrian foot traffic. All bollards are placed 4 feet apart from each other, allowing pedestrians to easily flow through the streets. 










The personnel booths will look similar to this newsstand, expect 11 feet tall. Some sally ports around the site will incorporate that canopy roof to connect the personnel booth to the equipments house.


----------



## Msradell

I had to laugh when I read the comment about the guard posts and bollards etc. being designed to blend in with the streetscape! No matter how they are designed they are going to stick out like a sore thumb and by installing them we are just admitting that the terrorists won. Besides, all the securities being installed for the 4 buildings and the transportation hub but what about Wall Street, the Empire State building, Rockefeller Center, Statue of Liberty, etc.?? Are we going to do the same thing for all those places too?


----------



## weidncol

Don't know where you've been, but Wall Street's been like that for a while... 

Do you want this complex to be destroyed again? The security is for the safety of the people there and to ensure it will never be destroyed.


----------



## slooparch

*securtiy*

^ BTW, none of the extensive "security" vis a vis bollards, checkpoints, etc. etc. would have prevented 9/11...

I agree with the security state being a symbol that on some level the terrorists did indeed win by seemingly permanently changing our way of life...

all of it is overkill if you balance the chance of dying by terrorist versus almost any other act: get run over by a car, get murdered, get struck by lightning, etc. etc.

(also, subject line suffers from a little typing dyslexia  )


----------



## spectre000

From WTCProgress, 

"Liberty Park construction continues at WTC"


----------



## oli83

Finally a different angle than the earthcam provides! Although one could have hoped to see even more progress.. but at least work is going on all over the site!


----------



## weidncol

Liberty St will be paved soon. All the barriers and the personnel booth are in place near the West St intersection. The finalized plan is those schematics I posted.


----------



## Enigmatism415

So even when all is said and done, the average Joe can't drive his automobile through Vesey, Greenwich, or Liberty streets? What is this madness? If terrorists really wanted to kick down our sandcastle a second time, no amount of street security would stop it; they may be barbaric, but they're not stupid. And to think, after "surviving" Y2K I thought that the 21st century would bring great things for American comfort, morale, and livelihood... little did I know that it would be the end of "our" century. We've been humbled, to say the least.

Oh well... Cars are yesterday's world anyway, right?


----------



## weidncol

manualworld17


----------



## weidncol

Liberty Bridge extension removal commencing 9/14 in preparations to extend the bridge to the VSC.

VSC - Phase I (Beneficial Use) > 8/2014; Phase 2 (Bus Parking) > 12/2015; Phase 3 (Helix to PAC) > 2016

Liberty Park has a opening timeframe of Q2 2015, delayed from the previous Q1 opening. 

The PA is currently creating plans to use the 9A S/B lanes into Liberty Street for WTC construction vehicles.


----------



## Enigmatism415

weidncol said:


> Liberty Bridge extension removal commencing 9/14 in preparations to extend the bridge to the VSC.


Very excited for this; it's been nearly three decades in the making.



weidncol said:


> Liberty Park has a opening timeframe of Q2 2015, delayed from the previous Q1 opening.


So, if all goes according to (today's) plan, Liberty Park will more or less open in conjunction with the mall. Sweet.


----------



## oli83

Does this mean that the area below 2,3 and 4 WTC belonging to the VSC is more or less finished - and only the connection to 1 WTC is still blocked where the temporary PATH station is situated? Do you know how far the work in the southern bathtub has progressed? Only minor finishings? At least it seems like they are on track with their latest timeline on this one..


----------



## LondoniumLex

rishitha said:


> As it is a world trade center it must be securitized


Ha! Good one!!:cheers:


----------



## Mercenary

rishitha said:


> As it is a world trade center it must be securitized


Something George W. Bush would have said. :lol:


----------



## LondoniumLex

Mercenary said:


> Something George W. Bush would have said. :lol:


I think he's making a reference to securitized debt.


----------



## JulioGc

This is a awesome building [][


----------



## Hudson11

i'm surprised this flew under the SSC radar.


----------



## StrongIsland

Looks like the are about to pave part of Libery Street going along the memorial plaza very soon...


----------



## webeagle12

StrongIsland said:


> Looks like the are about to pave part of Libery Street going along the memorial plaza very soon...


Already started


----------



## StrongIsland

webeagle12 said:


> Already started


They literally musy have just started, they weren't when I wrote that lol...


----------



## Nonoka

Great news! Now there's only the small remainder of Fulton Street left to pave, and the site has got all its streets! :cheers:


----------



## oli83

Nonoka said:


> Great news! Now there's only the small remainder of Fulton Street left to pave, and the site has got all its streets! :cheers:


Not so fast.. ^^ Vesey Street is not fully restored, the part of Greenwich St. where the temporary PATH station is situated is missing, and also that short part of Cedar (?) behind the VSC going into Washington St... well and Dey Street between 3 WTC and the transport hub, although this may become a pedestrian area?!

But great to see Liberty poured, can't wait to see them connecting the pedestrian bridge with Liberty park.


----------



## weidncol

Dey St is a pedestrian walkway much like Cortlandt. 

By the way, Liberty is still not fully paved.


----------



## Ghostface79

*A Church Near Ground Zero Reimagined*
St. Nicholas Greek Orthodox Church Designed by Santiago Calatrava
http://online.wsj.com/articles/a-church-near-ground-zero-reimagined-1413420884












> It took two hours of talking with architect Santiago Calatrava —we touched on rock climbing, the Swiss cheese dish raclette, Rembrandt’s self-portraits and New York City’s tradition of great civic architecture—before I realized how appropriate the placement is of St. Nicholas Greek Orthodox Church, which will overlook the 9/11 Memorial.
> 
> And not just because it’s the rebirth of the church, a fixture in the neighborhood since the 19th century until it was destroyed by the collapse of the World Trade Center’s south tower on Sept. 11, 2001.
> 
> *Mr. Calatrava designed the church and will attend its groundbreaking on Saturday. If everything goes according to schedule, the building should be finished in 2016 or early 2017.*
> 
> While the 9/11 Memorial, with its twin reflecting pools and alleys of trees, masterfully creates an opportunity for quiet reflection, there’s also something to be said for a sanctuary with four walls—and perhaps for lighting a memorial candle, no matter what religion you practice, or even if you practice no religion at all.
> 
> “All the circumstances around 9/11, the memorial embodies that very well,” Mr. Calatrava said as he sat in the stately Park Avenue townhouse that does double duty as his home and his office.
> 
> Then, the architect pulled out the sketches that won him the competition to rebuild St. Nicholas, describing the church with words such as “full” and “introverted” to illustrate how different the experience will be from the voids of the reflecting pools.
> 
> Unlike what you might expect, the renderings aren't architecturally rigorous. They are relatively simple, rather impressionistic drawings—of a mosaic of the Madonna and Child Enthroned at the Hagia Sophia in Istanbul that morph into a church with a cupola, of flowers and domes produced during a visit to Mount Athos in Greece.


----------



## davidagnino

From The Real Deal: 



> Renderings reveal interior of Ground Zero Church
> Santiago Calatrava-designed sanctuary is expected to open in 2016 or early 2017
> 
> Construction will start on the new St. Nicholas Greek Orthodox Church near Ground Zero and the World Trade Center this weekend. And a new animated video shows the first look at the church’s interior.
> The church will be made of white Vermont marble. The design was inspired by a mosaic of the Madonna and Child Enthroned at the Hagia Sophia in Istanbul, according to the Wall Street Journal.


here is the link to the article:

http://therealdeal.com/blog/2014/10/16/renderings-reveal-interior-of-ground-zero-church/

and the pics provided y the article:


----------



## weidncol

And of course the media STILL uses the term "ground zero"


----------



## Limburger

So according to the article, it will take at least 2 years to build this church. Isn't that a bit long for such a relatively small project? I thought this could be finished in about 6 months or so. 

Or is there still that much work to do on the VSC (and foundations) before they can actually start building the church? Too bad there aren't many photo updates of the VSC lately.


----------



## weidncol

A groundbreaking ceremony will take place tomorrow morning @ 11:45. Bleachers and seats have been setup already stretching all across Liberty.


----------



## Otie

Photos by goarch on Instagram


















"Metropolitan Tikhon of the Orthodox Church in America and Metropolitan Joseph of the Antiochian Archdiocese sign the wall at St. Nicholas."









"The procession has begun. Archbishop Demetrios blesses the faithful."









"Today, two cairns will be constructed, in memory of the Twin Towers, and in imitation of the cairn at Gilgal that the Prophet Joshua fashioned to commemorate the crossing over of the Israelites into the Promised Land. This passage from the Book of Joshua (4:19-24) is now being read."









"The Choir is now chanting the Great Doxology while the Building of the Two Carins begins. Representatives from the congregation laying their stones. There will be 12 stones in each carin. The structure, representing the Twin Towers will be installed permanently at the entrance of the church. "









"Archbishop Demetrios blesses the cairns. “Upon the unshakeable rock of your commandments, O Lord, make firm this Church unto ages of ages. Amen."









"Former New York Governor George Pataki speaks to guests. "









"Architect Santiago Calavatra speaks to the guests. "









"Archbishop Demetrios speaks to guests: 'This is the day the Lord has made!'"


----------



## bodegavendetta

^^Really interesting pics, thanks for posting.


----------



## generalscarr

Limburger said:


> So according to the article, it will take at least 2 years to build this church. Isn't that a bit long for such a relatively small project? I thought this could be finished in about 6 months or so. Or is there still that much work to do on the VSC (and foundations) before they can actually start building the church? Too bad there aren't many photo updates of the VSC lately.


It's a Calatrava project...chances of it taking a VERY long time to be built and going 3x over budget are pretty high


----------



## wtcforever

oli83 said:


> WTC Progress on Facebook..


 is that 22 Thames in the background ???


----------



## Zackalax13

Ok, does anyone have any updates on liberty Park or whats going on with the bridge extension? It seems like there has been very little progress lately and I still don't see the crane that Weidncol mentioned.


----------



## weidncol

Project got delayed and crane is expected around January now.


----------



## Davidsam52

weidncol said:


> Project got delayed and crane is expected around January now.


Well, now it is January. Any further news on the arrival of the crane?


----------



## oli83

WTC Progress on Facebook..



> Liberty Street granite and curb installation at north end of the VSC


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*WTC Progress - Facebook Page*
*Liberty Park construction continues*

​


----------



## AliP95

Looks like they've started adding soil to the roof!


----------



## harsh4461

what is rendering of vehicle security center 
can someone put pic what will it look like when they done with vehicle security center


----------



## AliP95

Just search for 'Liberty park' on google for renderings


----------



## scrapesalot

Does anyone have pictures of the inside of the garage? I'm just wondering how large it is, since it can hold oversize vehicles. It must be massive! Military Park Garage in Newark is a cavernous underground beast - wondering how this stacks up in comparison.

I realize photos may not be allowed, due to security reasons. If that is the case, don't post them.


----------



## Alex Hales

Quick work is being done and hopefully will take less time.


----------



## oli83

weidncol said:


> Crane arrives 11/10/14; Bridge connection installation begins > 11/17/14; Fit Out > 1/2015; Bridge to remain closed until Liberty Park is open to public (6/2015)





weidncol said:


> Project got delayed and crane is expected around January now.


Hi weidncol, do you have some updates for us regarding the schedule for the park/church/bridge connection?


----------



## weidncol

Unfortunately Liberty Park and the bridge has been pushed back to Q4 2015...

The Port Authority still hasn't obtained the permits to remove the bridge and apparently SDOT is still reviewing crane placement/traffic movement for when they remove the extension.


----------



## turtlebay

weidncol said:


> Unfortunately Liberty Park and the bridge has been pushed back to Q4 2015...
> 
> The Port Authority still hasn't obtained the permits to remove the bridge and apparently SDOT is still reviewing crane placement/traffic movement for when they remove the extension.



Weidncol what do you mean by 'remove the bridge'? Is that awful bridge over the Westside Highway going away? I thought they were just connecting it to Liberty Park.


----------



## weidncol

They're keeping the main bridge from pre-9/11, but are going to remove that current extension that runs down the median of West Street.


----------



## turtlebay

weidncol said:


> They're keeping the main bridge from pre-9/11, but are going to remove that current extension that runs down the median of West Street.


That's too bad. It's so anti-Jane Jacobs.


----------



## WTCman

Does anybody know the schedule for the project? I know the weather could delay this even more.


----------



## oli83

So it seems like we wont be able to watch the connection of the bridge to Liberty Park on earthcam... 3 WTC is going to block the view in a few months^^

Hopefully at least the park-related work will speed up (or rather restart) with spring arriving!


----------



## oli83

View from 1 WTC from http://ny.curbed.com/archives/2015/04/22/spend_a_day_on_the_highest_floor_of_one_world_trade_center.php showing also the eastern part which is hidden by the earthcam views ^^

Progress on Liberty Park, but no signs of the construction of the church as far as I see..


----------



## oli83

WTC Progress on Facebook..



> Liberty Park construction continues at World Trade Center


----------



## hentus

OH SHOOT!!
we need someone to take pictures of the site from one of the neighbouring buildings please..


----------



## spectre000

Untitled by spectre 000, on Flickr

Untitled by spectre 000, on Flickr


----------



## oli83

Thanks for the update , so at least the temporary bridge extension has been completely removed.. not much progress to see on the park unfortunately..


----------



## Davidsam52

What's the former staging area for the Memorial Plaza being used for these days? I see from this last pic that the 3 potted trees are still there and there seems to be some other stuff there as well.....


----------



## spectre000

Davidsam52 said:


> What's the former staging area for the Memorial Plaza being used for these days? I see from this last pic that the 3 potted trees are still there and there seems to be some other stuff there as well.....


Sort of a pocket park, lounge area. I saw construction workers playing ping pong on their lunch break.


----------



## can_of_man

Pedestrian bridge structure that attaches to the park is being put down right now!


----------



## Swiddle

^^About time. Too bad 3WTC is blocking most of the view now.


----------



## WR HEARST

Grrrrr!..I am pretty upset I can not find any pic about south bridge extension!(and liberty park!).Hundreds(thousands?) of people have to take pictures daily from one wtc observation deck,and many are supposed to post them on social media(especially on Flickr!)..no way!
I even tried to find a street cam on West street,had a look on local news websites...NOTHING!!...maybe a local forumer....or that robot who found Flickr algorithmur beloved Oasis-Bangkok!
..Also,that empty lot where Deutsche tower was standing makes me nervous!..KPF design was cute!!...


----------



## Zackalax13

Pictures I took today


----------



## Chapelo

Honestly, I'm surprised that footbridge survived 9/11. It's been there since at least 1985.


----------



## oli83

WTC Progress on Facebook..



> Liberty Park at World Trade Center


----------



## Lt. H Caine

Chapelo said:


> Honestly, I'm surprised that footbridge survived 9/11. It's been there since at least 1985.


Thats what I'm saying. The second pedestrian bridge near the North Tower was destroyed when the towers fell, but this one some how survived.


----------



## WTCman

Lt. H Caine said:


> Thats what I'm saying. The second pedestrian bridge near the North Tower was destroyed when the towers fell, but this one some how survived.


The footbridge that was by the North Tower was directly below the Tower. When it collapsed it basically fell on the bridge (as well on the whole WTC site). The south footbridge was a bit farther from the WTC, when the South Tower collapsed the debris cloud wasn't big enough to destroy the whole bridge. Only thing that was damaged was the stairs to go up the bridge


----------



## Mori778

retiro lo dicho xD 11


----------



## DesertBleau999

Little progress is better than no progress


----------



## WR HEARST

HERE WE GO!!!!!!!!!(WTC PROGRESS,on Facebook)


----------



## Lt. H Caine

WTCman said:


> The footbridge that was by the North Tower was directly below the Tower. When it collapsed it basically fell on the bridge (as well on the whole WTC site). The south footbridge was a bit farther from the WTC, when the South Tower collapsed the debris cloud wasn't big enough to destroy the whole bridge. Only thing that was damaged was the stairs to go up the bridge


Yeah, I know. I'm just surprised that the bridge wasn't destroyed by debris from either of the towers collapsing. I know it was a bit further than the North one but it was still very close.


----------



## uakoops

The South tower fell mostly to the East and just missed the bridge.


----------



## oli83

WTC Progress on Facebook..



> Saint Nicholas Church concrete pour


----------



## MusicMan84

Visited the 1WTC Observatory yesterday:
DSCF4077 by A F, on Flickr


----------



## Ghostface79

I'm very excited about this one

By me from the site


----------



## towerpower123




----------



## oli83

Tree planting has started, too bad we don't have a cam capturing the scene, the VSC cam does not show this area, and only the footpring of the church is in decent resolution..

WTC Progress on Facebook:


----------



## Msradell

The guy in the orange jacket looks like he's an ironworker by looking at his hardhat. Didn't know that ironworkers had any responsibility for planting trees!


----------



## Steve92691

Msradell said:


> The guy in the orange jacket looks like he's an ironworker by looking at his hardhat. Didn't know that ironworkers had any responsibility for planting trees!


All workers in a construction site have to wear hard hats.


----------



## Msradell

Steve92691 said:


> All workers in a construction site have to wear hard hats.



I totally realize that, that's normal for all construction sites. What I posted was based on the type of hardhead he's wearing, the stickers on it in the fact that he has it on backwards.


----------



## StavrosG

Work continues at Saint Nicholas Church with the installation of various pipes and electric conduits


https://www.facebook.com/wtcprogress


----------



## spectre000

Good progress on the church. So fun to see more pieces of the WTC getting closer to completion.


----------



## Davidsam52

spectre000 said:


> Good progress on the church. So fun to see more pieces of the WTC getting closer to completion.


Well, not just yet....it's been at this "starting" configuration for some time now. Construction of the actual structure is yet to begin in earnest.


----------



## Nexis

Taken Yesterday - 1.8.16


Lower Manhattan in the Early Morning Hours by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## towerpower123




----------



## Enigmatism415

They're finally putting the new windows in on Liberty Bridge!


----------



## ThomasK2001

Concrete has been poured on steel deck!


----------



## Alexs7567

Could anybody tell me about the memorial itself?


----------



## oli83

Alexs7567 said:


> Could anybody tell me about the memorial itself?


There is a separate thread for it, it is more or less finished ^^

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/THREADs


----------



## hentus

I guess that with the floor almost done, we should start seeing steelwork for the church appearing on site soon....


----------



## hentus

The link to Earthcam

http://www.earthcam.com/cams/newyork/worldtradecenter/?cam=stnicholas


----------



## robertoandred

Don't have enough posts to post links or images yet, but I've got a new picture of the extended pedestrian bridge connecting to the park:

i.imgur.com/
W80lXiV.jpg


----------



## FrancoJR

^^^


----------



## ThatOneGuy

That bridge really needed a renovation.


----------



## Nexis

What a ugly duckling...


----------



## bodegavendetta

To each his own. I think the church will add a unique and unexpected quality to the park.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

IMG_8059 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr










IMG_8055 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr










IMG_8057 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr










IMG_8071 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr










IMG_8058 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr










IMG_8060 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr










IMG_8064 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr


----------



## Enigmatism415

Since they're not making good use of the southwest corner anyway, and considering the unsightly ventilation structure, why not bring back Tall Ships to the WTC directly across the street from its original location? The new view would allow diners to actually see tall ships...










The statue can be easily moved.


----------



## droneriot

What exactly is the purpose of Liberty Park? It doesn't look people-friendly in any way, and I dunno why I'd want to climb a bunch of steps to be in a non-descript plaza. For tourists to snap pics of the WTC, I guess?


----------



## weidncol

It's better than having a concrete roof for the VSC; they're just using the available space for more green space, which is always welcomed. Also, there is a ramp on the NE corner instead of stairs.


----------



## Enigmatism415

droneriot said:


> What exactly is the purpose of Liberty Park? It doesn't look people-friendly in any way, and I dunno why I'd want to climb a bunch of steps to be in a non-descript plaza. For tourists to snap pics of the WTC, I guess?


The downplayed but primary purpose of Liberty Park is to serve as a glorified extension for the old South Bridge, now Liberty Bridge. Had the bridge been destroyed on 9/11 and not rebuilt, I'm not confident that Liberty Park would have ever been built. For the people coming from the WFC, there's no need to climb up any steps or ramps.


----------



## Riley1066

droneriot said:


> What exactly is the purpose of Liberty Park? It doesn't look people-friendly in any way, and I dunno why I'd want to climb a bunch of steps to be in a non-descript plaza. For tourists to snap pics of the WTC, I guess?


When and if Five World Trade is ever built, it will have a direct walk out link to Liberty Park on its 2nd or 3rd floor lobby ... 

Its also of course the home of St. Nicholas Church ... 

It functions as an extension of the 9/11 Memorial also ...


----------



## phoenixboi08

It could also be the case that it was the result of consultation with surrounding communities (particularly Battery Park and those who would have preferred the site not be redeveloped, commercially). 

I can imagine they would have make a lot of demands, regarding park space...


----------



## goodybear

I think this park is okay. It's still better than the Trump Tower "public garden".


----------



## weidncol

It's a done deal, the PANYNJ decided to go ahead and relocate the Sphere to the west of the church once construction is done.


----------



## Davidsam52

weidncol said:


> It's a done deal, the PANYNJ decided to go ahead and relocate the Sphere to the west of the church once construction is done.


:banana::banana::cheers::cheers:


----------



## ThomasK2001

It's going back to the site on *Thursday*

http://www.thenews-messenger.com/st...-center-artifact-make-move-thursday/87527266/


----------



## 00Zy99

ThomasK2001 said:


> It's going back to the site on *Thursday*
> 
> http://www.thenews-messenger.com/st...-center-artifact-make-move-thursday/87527266/


...that was fast.


----------



## turtlebay

ThomasK2001 said:


> It's going back to the site on *Thursday*
> 
> http://www.thenews-messenger.com/st...-center-artifact-make-move-thursday/87527266/


That's not the Sphere. That's in Ohio.


----------



## hentus

I cant see!!!!!
Earthcam has been offline for days now and the curch build are at a very interisting phase.
Anyone got any recent pics for us? 
Please, i need my daily fix....


----------



## marshalca

I can't understand the concept of this park... also the purpose...


----------



## BLACK DAHLIA

marshalca said:


> I can't understand the concept of this park... also the purpose...




Well...go for a stroll on P.C. Hooftstraat,chill out and order a cold Heineken...


----------



## 00Zy99

Where is P.C. Hoofstraat? This is an NYC thread, not Amsterdam. Please be somewhat more clear.


----------



## turtlebay

00Zy99 said:


> Where is P.C. Hoofstraat? This is an NYC thread, not Amsterdam. Please be somewhat more clear.


The title of the thread kind of gives you a clue. The World Trade Center Vehicle Security Center. Like the High Line, New York has turned what would have been an ugly cement slap roof for the center into a glorious park! Also a home for the church destroyed on 9/11 St. Nicholas Church! Futhermore, now home for Fritz Koenig's 'The Sphere'! Talk about turning lemons into lemonade!


----------



## Enigmatism415

This _Curbed NY_ photo is about two months old, but the angle is just brilliant:


----------



## streetscapeer

posted by mchlanglo793 on yimby


----------



## BLACK DAHLIA

!!!...


----------



## uakoops

St. Nick gets a Kippah! 










BTW the Hebrew word "Kippah" actually means "dome".


----------



## BLACK DAHLIA

uakoops said:


> St. Nick gets a Kippah!
> 
> 
> BTW the Hebrew word "Kippah" actually means "dome".


:bash:..Poor and disconcerting joke!
...and Kippah does not mean "dome"!!


----------



## uakoops

https://translate.google.com/#iw/en/%D7%9B%D7%99%D7%A4%D7%94

The word came to be used for a skullcap in modern Hebrew because of its shape.

And don't Christian clergy wear them too?


----------



## BLACK DAHLIA

Well,translated in latin alphabet(kippah)it strictly means skullcap..
Sorry for the off topic but as this thread is pretty sleepy it's always good to learn something!


----------



## Enigmatism415

Let's get that _dome_ covered before the snow hits, eh?


----------



## Mercenary

It will officially open on Eastern 2017.


----------



## Msradell

hno:


Mercenary said:


> It will officially open on Eastern 2017.


When is Eastern 2017?hno:


----------



## Mercenary

Msradell said:


> hno:
> When is Eastern 2017?hno:


I meant Easter 2017


----------



## nipz

orthodox easter in 2017 is april 16


----------



## michael_n_

Is the theatre/performance space whatever still on the probably list even though it's on hold or has that been ditched?


----------



## ThatOneGuy

It's still happening, they released the design recently^^

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1619230


----------



## michael_n_

ThatOneGuy said:


> It's still happening, they released the design recently^^
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1619230


Thank you good news. I won't be in London for a while  I live in Australia, but I have never been to NYC and part of the plan is while over in the UK for 4 weeks a quick trip over to NYC and this area is on my list to see.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Joshua Dodd




----------



## Steve92691

The dome on the shrine looks like they have installed the cross.


----------



## weidncol

The one that's on there now is temporary until they install the permanent one upon completion of the building.


----------



## ReNaHtEiM

Is this ugly af pedestrian crossing to WFC temporary?


----------



## Msradell

ReNaHtEiM said:


> Is this ugly af pedestrian crossing to WFC temporary?


It is going to remain. Hopefully they will replace the exterior to make it look better with the new buildings around it.


----------



## uakoops

Hmmmm... I thought the Sphere was going to be in the center of the big circle just west of the church. That's where it used to be in the renders.


----------



## BillyLoomis1982

uakoops said:


> Hmmmm... I thought the Sphere was going to be in the center of the big circle just west of the church. That's where it used to be in the renders.


There were renders?! :shocked: Where can I see them? 

Aside from that, I also thought the Sphere would stand in that circle in front of the church. But actually I'm not sure if that would be such a smart move, since it would stand very close to the entrance then.

On another thought, I don't know if that (possible) new spot is so much better either. To be honest, I can't imagine the Sphere anywhere on the site. Actually I like it in Battery Park. The museum would be a nice home too, I think. 

Lately I'm not sure if Liberty Park will be too crowded with all these "not so much related to each other" stuff.


----------



## uakoops

BillyLoomis1982 said:


> There were renders?! :shocked: Where can I see them?
> 
> Aside from that, I also thought the Sphere would stand in that circle in front of the church. But actually I'm not sure if that would be such a smart move, since it would stand very close to the entrance then.
> 
> On another thought, I don't know if that (possible) new spot is so much better either. To be honest, I can't imagine the Sphere anywhere on the site. Actually I like it in Battery Park. The museum would be a nice home too, I think.
> 
> Lately I'm not sure if Liberty Park will be too crowded with all these "not so much related to each other" stuff.


See for example the renders posted here:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=127570474&postcount=477


----------



## Guest

^^

Poor WTC5 

Speaking of which where is WTC6??? I assume that is the performing arts thing?


----------



## alagunilla

Wow!


----------



## ThatOneGuy

TheProdigySkylined said:


> ^^
> 
> Poor WTC5
> 
> Speaking of which where is WTC6??? I assume that is the performing arts thing?


Not officially, but yeah.

Thread for it here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1619230


----------



## Guest

ThatOneGuy said:


> Not officially, but yeah.
> 
> Thread for it here:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1619230


Thanks. Already subbed. Not a fan of the new block design. Much preferred the design on the front page of that thread. That design also complimented Liberty Park on the opposite side well I thought.


----------



## BillyLoomis1982

It looks like they poured a lot of "concrete" or something like that on the large green space on the left. A lot of grey now visible via earth cam.

Maybe one of the New York locals could snap a pic or two to give us outsiders a better look?!  That would be really great.

I think it's really great to see so much progress at the moment on the WTC site. 3WTC is getting much more cladding and here in Liberty Park there is something "big" going on besides the church.


----------



## weidncol

BillyLoomis1982 said:


> It looks like they poured a lot of "concrete" or something like that on the large green space on the left. A lot of grey now visible via earth cam.
> 
> Maybe one of the New York locals could snap a pic or two to give us outsiders a better look?!  That would be really great.
> 
> I think it's really great to see so much progress at the moment on the WTC site. 3WTC is getting much more cladding and here in Liberty Park there is something "big" going on besides the church.


The concrete they are pouring is where the Sphere will go. Originally it was planned to go in the "plaza" in front of the church.


----------



## Davidsam52

So, when is it being moved? Rumor had it that it was gonna happen this week.


----------



## JimInGR

Does anybody know why they haven't demolished the temporary loading dock for WTC1 since the VSC is in operation?


----------



## uakoops

^^ Because they haven't built the permanent loading docks yet. Access to those will be through the area where the PATH entrance was.

The VSC is in operation only for towers 3 and 4 right now.


----------



## weidncol

Davidsam52 said:


> So, when is it being moved? Rumor had it that it was gonna happen this week.


The first piece will be moved to the site tonight. It's coming in 5 pieces and will become visible for the public in time for the 16th anniversary, although possibly before then.


----------



## BillyLoomis1982

I'm wondering if that is the reason the earthcam feed for Liberty Park is down since yesterday?! Does that mean the Sphere is already completely dismantled from Battery Park?


----------



## turtlebay

The Sphere's in place in Liberty Park, under a tarp (check out St. Nicholas National Shrine webcam). Can't find anything online as to the unveiling. I'd image there would be a ceremony. Glad it's back home.


----------



## AlePa2013

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

SOURCE: https://ny.curbed.com/2017/8/17/16164340/world-trade-center-fritz-koenig-sculpture-liberty-park


----------



## webeagle12

AlePa2013 said:


> :banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


please make sure to provide a source/credits for something that is not yours (thank you for posting although too) 

https://ny.curbed.com/2017/8/17/16164340/world-trade-center-fritz-koenig-sculpture-liberty-park


----------



## germantower

^^ It´s actually very weird to see the sphre now encompanied by the new WTC, but it also gives you back the old WTC vibe. I have mixed feelings about it´s return right now. I have heard rumors they´re going to fix it, which I understand as returning it into it´s pre 911 condition.


----------



## Carlo[NL]

^^ To me, its damaged state makes it a historic artifact of 9/11. I hope they don't fix it, just make sure it doesn't fall apart :lol:


----------



## uakoops

Was there today, it's still wrapped up. I'm guessing they will unveil it in a ceremony on 9/11.


----------



## Enigmatism415

I hope they do fix it, as they did Liberty Bridge, as both were damaged by the same thing. Art deserves respect.


----------



## turtlebay

"It was a sculpture, now it's a monument," Koenig said, noting how the relatively fragile metal globe had mostly survived the cataclysm. "It now has a different beauty, one I could never imagine. It has its own life – different from the one I gave to it."


----------



## BillyLoomis1982

Cool, look at earthcam or the other webcam from the official St Nicholas site: the Sphere is no longer hidden and fully approachable.


----------



## oli83

WTC Progress on Facebook:



> The sphere, which stood in the center of the Austin J. Tobin Plaza prior to 9/11 and was recovered from the rubble after the attacks, had been on display in Battery Park since March 2002. In early August 2017, the artwork was returned to the World Trade Center and was installed in the center of Liberty Park, where it has undergone cleaning since its arrival on the site.
> 
> The sphere will be formally dedicated at its permanent home at a later date.


----------



## Lt. H Caine

I'm really happy The Sphere has finally returned to the WTC. Too bad Fritz Koenig isn't here to see his sculpture return home. 

On a side note... does anyone know whats going on with the missing glass towards the top of 1WTC?


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The church is coming together


----------



## spectre000

Still feels incredibly slow.


----------



## uakoops

Lots of interesting steel going in at the VSC exit under the future PAC site. I think I can see the spiral ramp starting to take shape.

What's up with that huge stacked plate girder at the lower right? That thing must be 15-20 feet tall.


----------



## Enigmatism415

uakoops said:


> What's up with that huge stacked plate girder at the lower right? That thing must be 15-20 feet tall.


It looks like it might be the barrier wall separating the VSC from the Cortlandt Street (1) station, which is why the latter is taking so damned long to wrap up.


----------



## Guest

Just posted on facebook must be quite recent? Nice shot either way.


----------



## spectre000

This seems so slow. I wish they would finish the exterior cladding at least. Projected completion isn't till late next year. hno:


----------



## Hudson11

*St. Nicholas Shrine On Hold*



spectre000 said:


> Still feels incredibly slow.


now we know why

*Greek Drama: Construction on WTC Shrine Grinds to a Halt Amidst Financial Scandal*












> Skanska USA, the lead construction firm on the project, announced in a letter to subcontractors that, *because the church has missed a series of scheduled payments in recent months*, workers must put down their tools at the site—at 130 Liberty Street in Liberty Plaza Park—until continued funding is assured.
> “Effective Dec. 5, 2017, Skanska USA has terminated its contract with the Greek Orthodox Archdiocese of America on account of GOA’s defaults in making payments,” Thomas Perry, the director of the project, said in the letter.


----------



## webeagle12

Hudson11 said:


> now we know why
> 
> *Greek Drama: Construction on WTC Shrine Grinds to a Halt Amidst Financial Scandal*


You can say goodbye to eastern opening date too


----------



## Mercenary

webeagle12 said:


> You can say goodbye to eastern opening date too


Same thing happened to the 9/11 Museum but they worked out the differences.

Hopefully they resolve their differences in a few months and the Church can open for Easter Services in April 2019.


----------



## germantower

I wish they could finish the churches exterior ASAP and remove all signs of construction from the park so that another part of the rebuilding process is visually done. Hopefully the whole WTC site will be done for the 20th anniversary of 911, in more or less 4 years.


----------



## goodybear

Why is it always the WTC? hno: I'm trying to keep my hopes up for this site, but everything that has been built/is being built has been riddled with delays and cost overruns. What are the people at Hudson Yards doing right in comparison to this? I sure hope construction will resume soon.


----------



## germantower

^^ I have questioned the same questions myself tbh. With 1 WTC we had the explanation that the subway that is running through it´s foundation complicates the construction process, but the Hudson Yards has virtually dozens of train tracks running through the entire complex. I am happy the wound is closing in lower Manhattan, but I feel like it took them way too long and the finished center will despite being nice and futuristic not be as impressive ( as it could have been ) . With everything else going on in LM right now, it even gets partly overshadowed already.. For a certain degree a lost oppurtunity to create something really ambitious and striking, IMO.


----------



## spectre000

The WTC rebuilding was plagued by too much bureaucracy and litigation. Remember the firefighters who died during the demolition of the Deutsche Bank Building? That created a lot of delays and messed up the schedule in a big way. Bloomberg made a point of having the memorial opened by the 10 year anniversary which meant they had to shore up the subway lines underneath the site which caused a lot of extra work. And then there was the big legal fight over the insurance funds that Silverstein and the PA had to fight out with the insurance companies. What a mess.


----------



## spectre000

And Related/Oxford offered "at cost" leases to its early office tenants. Knowing that they would make their profits on the residential side of things. The WTC offered similar incentives, Moody's, Conde Nast, and the gov tenants all received low rents too. But other than Silverstein's 30 Park Place tower, there isn't much profit to help them. GroupM's $65-70 a sq ft lease isn't all the impressive compared to what much older office buildings in Midtown make. So it's hard to compare the two sites exactly. Just very different circumstances.


----------



## uakoops

Hudson11 said:


> now we know why
> 
> *Greek Drama: Construction on WTC Shrine Grinds to a Halt Amidst Financial Scandal*


From the article:
"The Port Authority of New York & New Jersey controls the land under the new site, but reached a deal in August to lease the site to the shrine for just $1 per year. *The church also has the option to buy the land for $1 whenever it wants *to during the term of the 198-year lease."

And then lease it back to the PA for $10,000,000 per year????


----------

